# renau1g's Fort Belurian Adventure [Pathfinder]



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2009)

It has been nearly a week since your vessel, _The Sea Minotaur_, has departed from Baldur's Gate with you as its most precious cargo. So far the skies have been clear, the sea relatively calm, and no signs of pirates who frequent these waters. The captain, Morgan Freegrove, has been running up and down the Sword Coast for over a decade and has the confidence of his crew. You are still three days from arriving at your destination, the jungle island of Chult. Even the name itself is ominous and the depths of that island are regarded as possibly the most dangerous place on Toril. What few survivors that returned from that dark place tell tales of ancient ruins dedicated to unknown deities, gold idols and other treasures, and even hidden arcane rituals that unlock previously unknown spells.

Whatever your reason for wanting to help the Flaming Fists, gold, fame, reputation, admittance, or knowledge, you are here now, alongside the five companions that you have only recently met, feeling the motion of the water as the ship's bow plows through a small wave. 

It is nearly noon, the sun reaching its zenith and you can feel the heat intensifying as you sail futher south. Meals have just finished and the crew are busy with the task of maintaining the vessel. You are exempt from such duties, and if you try to assist, the first mate, an older gnomish chap by the name of Grieko, tells you to stay out of the way, you're too valuable to lose.

[sblock=OOC]
Feel Free to introduce yourselves and RP amongst each other. I'll have difficulty updating between now and the end of the weekend. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...2-pathfinder-rules-recruiting-closed-ooc.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/256180-renau1g-fort-belurian-adventure-pathfinder.html
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Baelor stands at the rail, the wind whipping his long silvery-white hair and beard about his head. The dwarf puffs contendly on his oddly-shaped meerschaum pipe, fragrant smoke billowing into the air, as he stares out over the sea. He shakes his head and grumbles between puffs. "Damnable heat. Dwarves are meant for cooler climates. At least we Shield Dwarves."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2009)

"Then," came a soft, amused, female voice from behind the dwarf, "this would be a good time to start adapting to the heat, yes?"

Barefoot on the deck, the elf Maighan was standing there with that damnably smug little smile of hers; the one that made it seem like she knew the answers to everything but wasn't telling because watching everyone strive and work was too entertaining.

"After all," she went on, "there's only three days left. And it will be even hotter on the island."

Maddeningly, she seemed perfectly comfortable. She didn't wear her armor around ship, it was true, and similarly neglected other overgarments to wear just her vest and a short wraparound skirt, but even so she didn't sweat and the exposed skin of her face, arms and midriff and legs never burned or even reddened despite being very fair.

A bad word for it, because it wasn't _fair _at all!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

"Now, now Maighan, it's not nice to tease!"

Mourn's smile as he speaks is genuine, and it would be difficult to take offense at his comment even if looking for an excuse.

The tall half-elf lounges contentedly in his out-of-the-way corner, watching those of his new unit on the deck. His sword _Death's Edge_, long and slightly curved at the tip with a single full edge and the reverse sharpened a foot back from the point, is by is side as usual but otherwise he is dressed for comfort - stripped to the waist and barefoot.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2009)

A tall human, seemingly in his mid 20's strides along the deck. he is armored and armed. He bears a talbard of the balder's gate city guard on his person and a composite long bow of exotic materials in his hand.

"he seems to be listening to the three talking in a not when he approaches, " no heat is too much. I seek my brother's ate at the fort. he is a flaming fist, you see." he then looks to the dwarf and says, think of this as being a rescue mission for someone's lost loved one and you may find the heat more bearable."

he sits on the deck and takes a deep breath, the sun on his skin showing signs of taning, the squint inhis eye seems to always on the lookout and his nose twitching when the aromatic smoke of the pipe reaches it.

"tell me master dwarf, what tobacco do you smoke in your pipe there?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush*

The smallest member of the group, the boyish, towheaded Iffy, climbed down from his perch in the rigging, his irrepressible grin firmly emblazoned across his youthful face.  (He had already been scolded for this a time or two: 'And don't ye be monkeyin' about in the riggin' anymore, ye little devilish scoundrel,' said Grieko.)  Leaping the last few feet to the deck, Iffy draws himself up to this full 4 feet, 1 inch height (pretty tall for a gnome), and says, "All I can say is that I'd _much_ rather be hot than cold!  Although perpetual comfort is truly almost a necessity."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2009)

Maighan glances at Mourn with a lift of her youthful-seeming brow, then she shrugs in a 'suit yourself' fashion and pads off towards the aft, where she's known to haunt to watch the wake of the ship.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Baelor ignores the quips about the heat, and turns his one bright blue eye upon the Balduran guardsman. "Tis from Saradush, in Tethyr. Blended with a hint o' cherry and vanilla. Would you like t' try a bit...um, sorry...didn't catch yer name?" While seemingly well-spoken for a dwarf, he still has a bit of the typical dwarven accent to his common speech.


----------



## BigEye (Jun 5, 2009)

*Sialilyth*

Standing at the aft of the ship, watching the water churn with the ships passing, the young woman seems to be daydreaming. She prefered to watch where they had been, rather to where they were heading. For some reason, looking ahead on this journey made her feel... uneasy. Uncomfortable.

Glancing over her shoulders, she noticed the others congregating on the deck. Shooting a longing look out over the seas, seeing in the far distance a school of flying fish soar through the air, she heads down towards the rest.

Her heavier leathers shed due to the heat, she is wearing only a leather west and trousers. Her tanned skin reveals a network of tattoos. Those who har seen her undressed knew that from her waist up, most of her skin was adorned with an intricate tattoo. At her lower back and belly, it was in the shape of flowing curves and lines, and as it climbed upwards it seamlessly transformed into a pattern of wines and brances, with the occasional leaf and flower. Reaching her neck, it transformed yet again to a pattern of thorny wines, climbing up her neck and across the left part of her face, ending in a half-moon dead-center on her forehead.

At the center of the moon, a pale violet gemstone was fastened by a thin silverchain to her hair.

Reaching the others, she remains silent while listening, and winks at Iffy when she catches his eyes. For some reason, she had instantly grown fond of the little man, thinking of him like a mischevious cousin of sorts.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Baelor ignores the quips about the heat, and turns his one bright blue eye upon the Balduran guardsman. "Tis from Saradush, in Tethyr. Blended with a hint o' cherry and vanilla. Would you like t' try a bit...um, sorry...didn't catch yer name?" While seemingly well-spoken for a dwarf, he still has a bit of the typical dwarven accent to his common speech.





MY appologies Master dwarf. Vernon Mandison of the balder's gate guard. as a matter of fact, that would be appreciated. i smoke something called harvest crinsom of Kone tiacut (real name: october crinsom from conneticut, usa. he he he).

he produces a elegently plain briarwood pipe...shakes out any leftover leaf and show it to the dwarf.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush*

Catching Sialilyth's wink, Iffy smiles and struts a little more.  _"That's right, baby!"_ he thinks, _"Keep on dreaming and who knows, you might even get you a taste of this one day."_

Iffy's lip involuntarily curls slightly as he sees the barbaric pair with their nasty pipes.

[sblock=OOC re: colors]I put Iffy's speech in dark orange, but I thought it might be helpful to put thoughts in a different color, as well as italics, to differentiate even further.  I'll change this if it's a problem.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

The dwarf nods greeting to Vernon. "And I be Baelor, called "Badaxe" by some. Warrior and sneak, by trade." He smiles crookedly. He reaches in his pouch for a bit of tobacco to share with the guardsman, taking a close look at the man's briar. "A nice briar, you have there. Here, try a bit o' this now."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

*Rych Inalys Human Wizard*

A somewhat portly human of Chondothan stock walks somewhat unsteadily onto the deck. "I'll grant you it is beastly hot, but its all this damnable rocking back and forth with the waves that I can't stomach, pun intended," he adds after a pause. He puffs on a long thin pipe of ancient style marked with dwarven runes and it fills the air with the sweet smoke of expensive halfling grown pipeweed of the highest quality. He wears a loose cotton shirt, canvas and rope sandals and knee length trousers. He is obviously planning to win any contests for the largest blade as he wears a massive two handed sword on his back. The jeweled circlet and ruby ring he wears and his taste in pipeweed suggest wealth. He smiles despite his bouts of seasickness and joins the group at the rail. He appears to be entering the later half of his fourth decade given the graying of his hair and beard as well as the lines around his eyes and at the corners of his mouth. He examines you all causually as he approaches though perhaps his eyes linger a bit longer over the curves of Maighan and Sialilyth. "Nice tats" he finally says to Sialiyth, "who's the artist?" His accent and crisp diction suggests he was educated at a private finishing school perhaps in Waterdeep.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush*

Iffy sees Rych Inalys eying "his" woman, and rises to the challenge.  "My what a vast blade you have there, Sir!  Compensating for something, I see.   Dratted luck, that!"  Iffy pats his dagger, and continues, "I have the opposite problem."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Baelor raises his eyebow at the gnome. "And what o' we that wield large axes in combat, my *lil'* friend?" asks the dwarf, a hint of amusement in his low voice. "Are we too then compensating?" He takes another long puff on his meerschaum, and after savoring the taste of the pipeweed for a few moments, blows out a series of smokerings.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush*

"I'm sure I wouldn't know, Mighty Dwarf.  But, ah, I would only observe that it is often the guilty conscience that speaketh when wisdom calleth for silence." 

[sblock=renau1g]Ooops!  Looks like I may be needing a replacement character wayyyyy sooner than anyone anticipated! [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

The dwarf smiles, his trademark crooked smile, and continues to puff on his pipe. "So tell me, li'l one," he says to the gnome. "What be yer speciality?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn smiles again at his new comrades good natured banter.

_It's good to be a part of a group again. My 'darkness' and old understanding of Kelemvor's calling have kept me apart from humanity for too long. Maybe with this crew I'll be able to put my sorrows behind me for good and all and to hold to this uncharacteristically positive frame of mind that's seized me._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

_A master of the art of the blade dance once said, 'it is better to be in silence and others think you a fool, then to open your mouth and prove it.' _ thinks vernon, as smoke is slowly exhaled from the corner of his mout. a slight smile curves his mouth corners as he is enjoying the pleasure of the fine pipe weed and the knowledge that he will keep his opinion in this verbal fence to himself. after a couple more puffs he produces his tobacco and offers it to the dwarf in silence.

After a while he lets his gaze drift accross the horizon, never allowing the vision of one, even with the advantage of the hight of the crows nest, lest a pirate advance while the lookout is looking in the wrong direction, or worse, the look out having been paid to look the other direction.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rych*

"No doubt this little one is a court jester who lost his motley in a card game. For certainly only a fool would tease a stranger so." The portly wizard smiles, "but worry not my diminutive friend. I am not 'compensating' as you suggest, for this little blade is not so large as it seems. Why it is light as a feather." At that the blade seems to leap from its scabbard of its own accord. It floats in the air a few feet above Iffy's head. "Where you to persist in your contention that the sword is large to compensate for some lack in my anatomy I might be convinced you are correct. Were I to believe the blade so large, I might no longer be able to hold it up with a mere thought." The big sword wavers in the air just a bit, but stays poised directly over Iffy. "Should you convince me, I might well concede you have the wisdom of two Gnomes. Of course the blade would fall and you'd be two Gnomes." The wizard remains calm and smiles throughout. The blade drops a few inches and then leaps back into its scabbard.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush*



Scotley said:


> "No doubt this little one is a court jester who lost his motley in a card game. For certainly only a fool would tease a stranger so." The portly wizard smiles, "but worry not my diminutive friend. I am not 'compensating' as you suggest, for this little blade is not so large as it seems. Why it is light as a feather." At that the blade seems to leap from its scabbard of its own accord. It floats in the air a few feet above Iffy's head..... The blade drops a few inches and then leaps back into its scabbard.



Iffy studiously ignores the tomfoolery of the chubby wizard, rolls his eyes and sighs.


Rhun said:


> The dwarf smiles, his trademark crooked smile, and continues to puff on his pipe. "So tell me, li'l one," he says to the gnome. "What be yer speciality?"



"My specialty?  Why magic of course!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

"Ah yes, magic." says the dwarf nodding. "Very good, and certainly handy."


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush*

By way of demonstration, Iffy casts _Dancing Lights_, to cause a glowing humanoid, Gnomish-sized, form to appear.  Iffy shakes "hands" with the form and then dismisses the spell.

"Merely a parlor trick for your amusement.  I know other spells that are of much more use."

OOC:  I just love that in Pathfinder cantrips are an SLA, usable at will.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

The dwarf chuckles. "I should certainly hope so."


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush*

"Yes, I learned magic at the feet of both of my parents, who are both wizards of some renown.  I just happened to learn to use my magic without bothering with all of those ....troublesome ...  books.  I much prefer my way."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2009)

The portly wizard chuckles. "I suppose you would, but I prefer the flexibility that comes with study." He puffs his pipe contentedly. "Still we should have matters arcane well in hand. Rych's the name. Wizardry is my claim to fame. What about you good dwarf. How do you earn your living?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush*

Speaking to the wizard again, Iffy says, "I beg your pardon, sir wizard, I think I failed to introduce myself properly.  I am Gnomiferous P. Quackenbush, but call me 'Iffy,' please.  Pleased to make your acquaintance, Rych!"  (Even though the group has been at sea together for some time now, Iffy has kept to himself mostly, and not really become acquainted with the other group members.  Or, at least that's what I'm saying now that I've already posted this 'pleased to meet you' stuff.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

"Anyone have any ideas about what we should expect up ahead? I've heard a little about Chult in the course of my travels, but that's been mostly rumors and hearsay. I don't have any real working knowledge of the place."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2009)

"Indeed, where are my manners. Rych Inayls. I am most pleased to meet a fellow practitioner of the arcane arts, our little bout of oneupsmanship aside." He extends a hand to the Gnome.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2009)

Rych turns to the tall half-naked half-elf. "My own knowledge of the place is all heresay and rumor as well. I've stuck to more civilized environs for most of my life. If even half the tales I've heard are true the place is a hot humid death trap of poisonous plants, dinosaurs and goblins."


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Scotley said:


> "Indeed, where are my manners. Rych Inayls. I am most pleased to meet a fellow practitioner of the arcane arts, our little bout of oneupsmanship aside." He extends a hand to the Gnome.



Iffy smiles broadly and takes the offered hand in his and shakes vigorously.  Likewise, Rych!"


Mowgli said:


> "Anyone have any ideas about what we should expect up ahead? I've heard a little about Chult in the course of my travels, but that's been mostly rumors and hearsay. I don't have any real working knowledge of the place."





Scotley said:


> Rych turns to the tall half-naked half-elf. "My own knowledge of the place is all heresay and rumor as well. I've stuck to more civilized environs for most of my life. If even half the tales I've heard are true the place is a hot humid death trap of poisonous plants, dinosaurs and goblins."



"I'm afraid you two have me at a disadvantage, because I've not even heard much in the way of rumors.  I'm interested to hear more about these dinosaurs and goblins, though!  Are they Gnome-Eating Dinosaurs??"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Rych turns to the tall half-naked half-elf. "My own knowledge of the place is all heresay and rumor as well. I've stuck to more civilized environs for most of my life. If even half the tales I've heard are true the place is a hot humid death trap of poisonous plants, dinosaurs and goblins."




"Sounds positively marvelous. So glad the Fists arranged this little vacation in paradise for us."



Leif said:


> "I'm afraid you two have me at a disadvantage, because I've not even heard much in the way of rumors.  I'm interested to hear more about these dinosaurs and goblins, though!  Are they Gnome-Eating Dinosaurs??"




Smiling as he turns to Iffy, Mourn says "Isn't any predator larger than, say, a housecat a Gnome eating predator?"

And then back to the group:

"I've traveled and worked alone for most of my career; anybody here have experience with group tactics, or any more knowledge of Chult to offer?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Mowgli said:


> Smiling as he turns to Iffy, Mourn says "Isn't any predator larger than, say, a housecat a Gnome eating predator?"



"Eeek!  How horrible, Mourn!  I'll not be able to sleep properly for a week, now that you've said that!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2009)

*puff puff*
"I have worked as a guard on the 'civilized streets' of Balder's gate since my youth, while my brother did the traveling under the flag of the flaming fists. i personally would have to say that some times civilization has more uncivilized aspects then the farthest frontiers."
*puff puff*
"Now, Goblins I have heard of, but what is a dina-sour? I don't think I have run into one of those on the streets of the city."
*puff puff*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

Baelor takes another great puff on his meerchaum, and blows more smoke rings. "As long as those beasts in Chult have a head for me t' stick me axe into, it'll be a good trip. Besides the heat, o' course."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Whatever the case may be, and whatever the enemy that we face, almost anything is sure to be better than wallowing across the ocean on this tub!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2009)

*Rych*

Rych puffs out a smoke ring that quickly vanishes in the breeze. "You'll need a longer axe. From what I've read some of these dino beasts are taller than trees."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

To Rych, Iffy says, "If they are that large, then they might not even notice folk like you or me, eh?  Perhaps that would be for the best."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Rych puffs out a smoke ring that quickly vanishes in the breeze. "You'll need a longer axe. From what I've read some of these dino beasts are taller than trees."





The dwarf doesn't seem intimidated. "Then I'll just chop 'em down bit by bit, until I'm level with their heads."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Rhun said:


> The dwarf doesn't seem intimidated. "Then I'll just chop 'em down bit by bit, until I'm level with their heads."



"Now, THAT I want to watch!  From a safe distance, of course."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Now, THAT I want to watch!  From a safe distance, of course."




"Do not worry, Master Gnome. I wouldn't expect you to get anywhere near the fray."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Rhun said:


> "Do not worry, Master Gnome. I wouldn't expect you to get anywhere near the fray."



"I think I'm genuinely hurt!  There may me more to me than you think, O Grumpy One!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

The dwarf shrugs. "From what I hear, you'll have plenty of chances to prove that."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Bored with these dour Dwarves, Iffy begins once again to play and climb around in the ship's rigging.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Baelor grins darkly as the gnome makes his way into the rigging, and returns to puffing on his pipe.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2009)

From below deck there's a loud mournful howl that reverberates in the ship's timbers and brings back primeval memories from when humanity (or applicable humanoid race) was primitive and tribal and huddled around a fire at night when the beasts ruled the world...the howl of a dire wolf.

At the aft, Maighan tilted her head slightly and sighed to herself. "Don't worry Ragnar...we're almost there."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard jumps at the sudden eruption of noise and then settles back with a wry smile. "I thought there were plenty of horrible beasts in Chult already, but it seems at least one of our number is not satisfied with what the Gods put there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

*puff puff*
"Are these beaasts good for food? i am sure we may need to do some hunting as well as being hunted, er, I mean evading to survive this rescue mission." *puff puff* "very good tobacco, by the way master dwarf."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

"Ah, thank you Master Mandison," says the dwarf around the stem of his pipe. "I look forward t' chopping down an' cooking a few o' these jungle beast with you."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Shayuri said:


> From below deck there's a loud mournful howl that reverberates in the ship's timbers and brings back primeval memories from when humanity (or applicable humanoid race) was primitive and tribal and huddled around a fire at night when the beasts ruled the world...the howl of a dire wolf.



At the sound of the howl, Iffy jumps with fright and almost falls headlong from the rigging.  Quickly recovering his balance, ht clutches onto the ropes for his dear, Gnomish little life.  "I don't remember hearing _that_ before during this voyage!  How did we take on a new passenger here so far from shore?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

As you are all talking you can hear something large moving to the surface from the starboard side of the vessel. You have but moments to react before the growing shadow reaches the surface.

[sblock=OOC]
As much as I hate breaking up these discussions, time for a nice battle to test out your fancy new characters. You have a move action before it combat starts, then init is below.(in case you are in the wrong spot)

Initiative:
19 - Baelor
15 - Mourn
12 - Vernon
11 - Maighan
10 - Sialilyth 
8 - ???
6 - Iffy
4 - Rych
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

*You know what I love about Baelor? Even with a below average initiative role, he still goes first. LOL.*

Hearing the distinct splashing sounds of something surfacing, Baelor reacts with lightning fast reflexes. He rushes to the rail, while simultaneously drawing his axe and setting his shield. An arc of electrical sparks flickers along the blade of the axe. 

*Move to E5, ready shield & axe*


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy instantly drops from the rigging to the deck, puts a mast between himself and the noise, and readies a spell,  peeking around the mast to see what is making the noise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

*OOC:*


wow!its gotta be big! He put up 3 question marks at its inititive spot!







Vernon feeling  the ship lurch wonders 'what the..." then draws an arrow from his quiver and nocks the bow waiting to see what in the blazes is going on!

then as an after thought he takes his leg and wraps it into a rope should he be flung overboard.

Move south to I3 (is that a crate? if so, he will jump up and stand on it.)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2009)

*Rych*

Moving a little more slowly than the others, Rych turns to face the approaching creature and his sword once again leaps into the air to float near the rail between Rych and the beast. The blade ignites like a torch and Rych takes a defensive stance. 

OOC: Map placement is fine.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2009)

If he can make it past Iffy and the rigging, Mourn moves south to G4 and focuses his attention on the starboard side of the vessel.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 72/72     AC: 21   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 19
 Init: +02    ST(F):+12   ST(R):+08    ST(W):+14

  BAB: 06       CMB: 08

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Death's Edge            +9/+4     1d10+4      17-20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +9        1d10        19-20/x2

Domain Powers:
    Death Domain		Protection Domain
    * Bleeding Touch		* Resistant Touch
    * Cause Fear (4/4)		* Sanctuary (4/4)
    * Death Knell		* Shield Other
    * Staff of Order (8/8)	* Aura of Protection (8/8)

Spells:
    Orisons			First Level
    * Detect Magic		* Command
    * Read Magic		* Doom
    * Resistance		* Protection from Evil (2/2)
    * Stabilize			* Shield of Faith

    Second Level		Third Level
    * Calm Emotions		* Invisiblity Purge
    * Remove Paralysis		* Magic Circle Against Evil
    * Restoration, Lesser	* Searing Light
    * Spiritual Weapon		* Searing Light

    Fourth Level
    * Divine Power
    * Holy Smite
    * Order's Wrath
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2009)

(I cannot see the map, sadly. Trying to look makes Enworld go dark, but the picture never loads.)

Caught without her weapon or armor, Maighan curses and does the only thing left to her. She changes.

Wind gusts over the ship's deck and curls around her feet, twining up her legs to engulf her body. And her body...fades away, fades to mist suspended in a vortex. A bleached out, foggy version of herself with a thin, misty funnel 'cloud' instead of legs. From there she sails blithely into the air as if born to do so and tries to get a bird's eye view of things.

(Standard action: Wildshape to medium air elemental. Move action: fly 30 feet up and 20 feet over towards the center of the ship.)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

*It Starts....or, the Beginning of the End.*

The skies have grown dark, thunderheads are rolling in from the south and rain begins to drop as the winds begin to pick up. The shadow continues to grow larger on the starboard side, as the adventurers take their preperations, as a creature bursts out of the waves. It is huge beyond most imagining, two of its barbed tentacles as long as the ship and thick as a man's torso, while the other six are about half that size. Where the tentacles meet the lower half of its body a large beak-like mouth clicks open and closed in anticipation of the upcoming meal. 

At the sight of this immense foe, the men begin to quiver, hearty man who've sailed the sea for years turn and run from the sight of this creature. The captain, Morgan Freegrove, yells over the wind *"Ye filthy sea rats, ye get yer arses back to the lines afore I cut you down meself!"*, drawing a cutlass for effect. The men return to their places, doing what they can to keep control of the vessel against the weather. He yells again *"Patch, Belar man the ballistas, I want that thing dead! 100 gp for whoever gets the kill shot!"* as he heads towards the aft ballista.

One of the massive tentacles swings towards the deck, smashing into Rych and wrapping itself aroung the mage holding fast and squeezing the life out of him.

[sblock=OOC]
Here we go. This will be a difficult encounter, so my apologies in advance if anyone perishes . The NPC's will be busy tending to the ship, with the exception of the aid of three ballistas manned by the captain and two crew. You can take them over, but suffer the non-weapon proficiency with the weapon. 

Rych is hit for 26 damage and is grappled.

19 - Baelor
15 - Mourn
12 - Vernon
11 - Maighan
10 - Sialilyth 
8 - Kraken
6 - Iffy < - You're up
4 - Rych

Status: 
Rych - grappled
Maighan - wild shaped
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

*Ryan, since we are all up again before the kraken, do you want us all to post our actions to save time, or do you want us to post up in order?*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Feel free to post however you want, but know that the actions will be resolved in initiative order. I'll let anyone edit their actions if circumstances change, but this should speed up combat. I hope.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Baelor steps forward next to Rych, sets his feet, and raises his waraxe overhead. He slashes the axe down rapidly, as if trying to chop through a particularly stubborn wooden log.


*AC: 25, Hit Points 93/93

Full Attack vrs tentacle in an attempt to sever it:
+1 shocking waraxe: +13/+8 (1d10+7, +1d6 electricity /19-20) 
*


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Still sheltering behind the mast, Iffy reaches around the mast and there are daggers in his eyes as he unleashes four gleaming, jagged bolts of force that enerringly speed into the kraken's flesh.

OOC:  _Magic Missile_, 4 missiles for 4d4+4 points of damage.  [Roll please, renau1g? ]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2009)

[sblock=a text map for sharuri]
Your pc is at H, 4. 
The sides of the ship are from 3 to 5 in girth.
the Kracken is located in a 20 foot X 20 foot area from g,10 to g,13 and from j,10 to j,13.
there is a mast to the north and south of you at J,4 and G,4

does this help you at all?
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

OOC: Here is, perhaps, a better diagram that you can see, Shayuri.  It's not exactly a perfect reprotuction of the DM's map, but it's pretty (vaguely) close.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

*OOC: Nice work, Leif. What if Shayuri can't open excel files either? *


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2009)

(OOC- I can't. But the graphics file seems to work now that I'm at home. )

(Thanks very much for trying though...it's appreciated.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn steps up, rain slicking his hair down and pelting off his bare torso, and swings _Death's Edge_ in a glistening arc at the tentacle gripping his comrade.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit (1d20+9=19, 1d20+4=19)
Damage (1d10+4=10, 1d10+4=14)

(24 pts total to the tentacle grasping Rych, assuming a 19 hits)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 72/72     AC: 15   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +02    ST(F):+12   ST(R):+08    ST(W):+14

  BAB: 06       CMB: 08

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Death's Edge            +9/+4     1d10+4      17-20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +9        1d10        19-20/x2

Domain Powers:
    Death Domain		Protection Domain
    * Bleeding Touch		* Resistant Touch
    * Cause Fear (4/4)		* Sanctuary (4/4)
    * Death Knell		* Shield Other
    * Staff of Order (8/8)	* Aura of Protection (8/8)

Spells:
    Orisons			First Level
    * Detect Magic		* Command
    * Read Magic		* Doom
    * Resistance		* Protection from Evil (2/2)
    * Stabilize			* Shield of Faith

    Second Level		Third Level
    * Calm Emotions		* Invisiblity Purge
    * Remove Paralysis		* Magic Circle Against Evil
    * Restoration, Lesser	* Searing Light
    * Spiritual Weapon		* Searing Light

    Fourth Level
    * Divine Power
    * Holy Smite
    * Order's Wrath
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

*Ooc oops*



Rhun said:


> *OOC: Nice work, Leif. What if Shayuri can't open excel files either? *





Shayuri said:


> (OOC- I can't. But the graphics file seems to work now that I'm at home. )
> (Thanks very much for trying though...it's appreciated.)



Then I guess I just wasted my time and/or made a fool of myself!  Ooops, sorry!

Hey, it was worth a shot, though!  You didn't even offer an alternative, Rhun!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2009)

Vernon takes the bow and arrow from the position of being on a crate and takes careful aim . . . 

1d20+12=14, 1d8+5=13, 1d20+7=19, 1d8+5=10

The two arrows whistle through the air at the tentical of the creature.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Hey, it was worth a shot, though!  You didn't even offer an alternative, Rhun!




*OOC: I considered making an ASCII map for him. But then I figured we'd see if your excel file worked first. *


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2009)

OOC: Hmm, a rules quandry already. Rych is grappled, and he needs concentration to weild his sword telekinetically. Should he make a Consentration check and if so at what DC? He's way down in the initiative, so things may change before his action comes up anyway, but it would be good to know for future use.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard's sword wavers as he is snatched by the tentacle, but soon it is swinging with purpose once more. It slashes (1d20+11=15) at the tentacle holding the wizard. 

OOC: damage (3d6+7=17) if the 15 hits...


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

Iffy's bolts of light streak unerringly into the creature, causing several small scorch marks to appear on the massive body. 

Rych's blade is unable to penetrate the blubbery hide of the tentacle and bounces harmlessly aside.

Baelor's axe is much more effective as both his overhand chops strike the tentacle causing some wicked damage, but the kraken holds on.

Mourns blade is similarly effective as both swings break the flesh of the creature, causing more oozing wounds to open up.

Vernon's first arrow barely grazes the kraken as a sudden wave disrupts his aim, but he settles down and the second arrow pierces the tentacle.

Maighan takes to the sky in her new form.

Sia takes a step away from the water and fires off three arrows in rapid succession, the first also being disrupted by the choppy waters, while the second too fly into the massive bulk of the main body.

Both Belor and Patch miss with their ballistas, but Captain Morgan's shots strike true and the large bolt flies at the water, causing a minor wound along its side. He begins winching the armament back for another strike.

The kraken's tentacles are quivering in rage as they fly towards the heroes, Sia is hit by the 60 foot tentacle and can feel it squeezing the air out of her lungs. Patch and Belar are grabbed by the shorter tentacles, while Mourn manages to fight one off, but a second sneaks under his shield and wraps around his chest. Two more streak towards Baelor, but somehow the dwarf is able to fend them off with his shield, nearly having it wrenched from his hands in the process.

[sblock=OOC]
Iffy hits for 14 daamge (IC is down, I'm using a dice-roller without linking abilities. Sorry. Funny the roll is exactly the average you'd expect... guess statistics _are_ useful...but I digress.

Rych misses

Baelor hits with both attacks - 33 damage

Mourn hits with both attacks - 24 damage

Vernon misses with first, hits with second - 10 damage

Maighan wild-shapes and flies in the air.

Sia hit twice out of three times for 11 damage 

Crew take 3 shots at the creature, Patch & Belar miss, but Captain Morgan hits for 8 damage

Rych is constricted for 16 damage, Sia is hit for 14 and grappled, Patch hit for 6 and is grappled, Belar is hit for 8 and is grappled, Baelor is missed, Mourn is hit for 7 and grappled, Mourn is missed, Baelor is missed. 

19 - Baelor
15 - Mourn
12 - Vernon
11 - Maighan
10 - Sialilyth 
8 - Kraken
6 - Iffy < - You're up
4 - Rych

Status: 
Rych, Mourn, Belar, Sia, Patch - grappled
Maighan - wild shaped
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy fires off two Scorching Rays at the Kraken this time, the great gouts of flame leaping from the Gnome's hands and steaming mostly off into the ocean.

Attacks: 1d20+6=15, 1d20+6=7 
Damage=4d6: 8  4d6=8 

"Wow, I was hoping to get a little more of that on 'im!  That just stinks."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Baelor yanks his shield back out of the grasp of the massive tentacles. "Back t' the depths with you, beast!" he shouts, and continues hacking at the kraken with _Korralux_, electrical sparks arcing from the blade of the axe. 


*AC: 25, Hit Points 93/93

Full Attack: +1 shocking waraxe: +13/+8 (1d10+7, +1d6 electricity /19-20) 
*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Shifting his grasp on _Death's Edge_ to a one handed grip, Mourn scrambles to grip the holy symbol on its chain at his throat and present it to sight.

"Cúlú éag!" His strong tenor voice rings out over the ships deck and a wave of comfort and healing rolls forth, balm to the wounds of his friends and allies.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Channel Energy (4d6=16) healing to all within 30' of Mourn's current position.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 72/72     AC: 15   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 19
 Init: +02    ST(F):+12   ST(R):+08    ST(W):+14

  BAB: 06       CMB: 08

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Death's Edge            +9/+4     1d10+4      17-20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +9        1d10        19-20/x2

Channel Energy (Turn Undead, 4d6 Damage, DC 19) 7/8 per Day

Domain Powers:
    Death Domain		Protection Domain
    * Bleeding Touch		* Resistant Touch
    * Cause Fear (4/4)		* Sanctuary (4/4)
    * Death Knell		* Shield Other
    * Staff of Order (8/8)	* Aura of Protection (8/8)

Spells:
    Orisons			First Level
    * Detect Magic		* Command
    * Read Magic		* Doom
    * Resistance		* Protection from Evil (2/2)
    * Stabilize			* Shield of Faith

    Second Level		Third Level
    * Calm Emotions		* Invisiblity Purge
    * Remove Paralysis		* Magic Circle Against Evil
    * Restoration, Lesser	* Searing Light
    * Spiritual Weapon		* Searing Light

    Fourth Level
    * Divine Power
    * Holy Smite
    * Order's Wrath
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2009)

*Rych*

Despite the crushing tentacles, the wizard manages to get a hand free and make the necessary arcane passes. Getting enough air into his lungs to say the words of power is an even greater challenge, but finally he succeeds and completes one of his more powerful spells. His skin hardens providing some relief from the crushing strength of the Kraken. The ring on his finger flashes and his wounds are diminished further.

[sblock=ooc]Spellcraft Check (1d20+17=30) Stone skin. Damage reduction 10/adamantine until 80 points of damage are reduced. Cure light wounds from Ring, re-rolling a one. (1d8+1=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

*OOC:*


wow. I just realized i haven't post my attack. sorry guys







OK, tell me if I cant do this, but the maps looks like i can:

Vernaon moves 5 feet NE and 5 feet East. as part of his move he places his bow in the quiver then draws his sword form the quiverand as a standard action attacks the tentical on the wizard, Rych with a great _*over hand chop (feat)*_

1d20+16=17, 2d6+14=24 









*OOC:*


uh oh, I think i rolled a 1 on a d 20 there


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I believe the only way he could do that would be to drop the bow (free action), instead of sheathing/stowing the bow. However, I'm not up on all the details of Pathfinder quite yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I believe the only way he could do that would be to drop the bow (free action), instead of sheathing/stowing the bow. However, I'm not up on all the details of Pathfinder quite yet.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] withthe sword and bow both kept in compartment 3 of the quiver of 'E'  i figured that one goes in while the other comes out.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc] withthe sword and bow both kept in compartment 3 of the quiver of 'E'  i figured that one goes in while the other comes out.[/sblock]



[sblock=Nice OOC drivel]I'd say he's gotcha there, Rhunie! [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=No, not per RAW]
Unless the Quiver of Ehlonna in Pathfinder gives additional special abilities, he still can't sheath a weapon as a free action. You can only drop a weapon as a free action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC drivel]Ok, here's what he said originally:







			
				Scottt DeWar said:
			
		

> Vernaon moves 5 feet NE and 5 feet East. as part of his move he places his bow in the quiver then draws his sword form the quiverand as a standard action attacks the tentical on the wizard, Rych with a great over hand chop (feat)




The real question here is whether the move and the sheathing of the bow can be accomplished in only one move action.  Clearly, the remainder of the round is one minor action and one standard action.  If the DM rules that he can re-sheathe the bow as part of his move, then he should be able to perform the actions as stated.  If not, then he'll have to just drop the bow instead.  renau1g? You have thoughts on the matter? [Also, please note DeWar's statement that the sword and bow are both stored in the same compartment of the Q of E, so he's trying to drop one off with the same motion as grabbing the other.]

But, actually, this gives us two different interpretations:  either a- the move and the stowing of the bow are simultaneous because he's just so ***ned talented, or b- the sheathing of the bow and the drawing of the sword are simultaneous because they're customarily stored in the same place.  Hmmm, go figure![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Let's move this to the OOC forum. At least one of our fellow players has asked to keep the OOC to a mimimum in this thread, and I'd like to honor that request.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2009)

Hovering above the fray, Maighan's ephemeral form gestures at the waters below and she speaks breathy words in the unspeakably ancient Druidic tongue. The water where she points begins to blurp up with bubbles, then to churn...then to froth.

(Sacrificing Spike Stones to spontaneously cast Summon Nature's Ally IV. Conjuring a Giant Crocadile 10' behind the kraken. It will appear on Maighan's initiative next turn.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> wow. I just realized i haven't post my attack. sorry guys
> ...




this is my correction:

First, he is _*not*_ going to drop his bow!

second, he will do the following:
std action of sheathing his bow
move action of draw his sword while moving to the aformentioned spot.

hows that ya' all?

also, Shayuri: a giant crok? niiiiiice!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Iffy fires off two Scorching Rays at the Kraken this time, the great gouts of flame leaping from the Gnome's hands and steaming mostly off into the ocean.

One of the rays strikes the kraken, the other fizzles out during a particularly large spray of water.

"Wow, I was hoping to get a little more of that on 'im!  That just stinks."[/QUOTE]

Despite the crushing tentacles, the wizard manages to get a hand free and make the necessary arcane passes. Getting enough air into his lungs to say the words of power is an even greater challenge, but finally he succeeds and completes one of his more powerful spells. His skin hardens providing some relief from the crushing strength of the Kraken. The ring on his finger flashes and his wounds are diminished further.

Baelor yanks his shield back out of the grasp of the massive tentacles. "Back t' the depths with you, beast!" he shouts, and continues hacking at the kraken with _Korralux_, electrical sparks arcing from the blade of the axe. 

Shifting his grasp on _Death's Edge_ to a one handed grip, Mourn scrambles to grip the holy symbol on its chain at his throat and present it to sight.

"Cúlú éag!" His strong tenor voice rings out over the ships deck and a wave of comfort and healing rolls forth, balm to the wounds of his friends and allies.

Vernon moves to get in a better position to aid his wizardly ally, stowing his bow and drawing forth the large blade as he moves.

Hovering above the fray, Maighan's ephemeral form gestures at the waters below and she speaks breathy words in the unspeakably ancient Druidic tongue. The water where she points begins to blurp up with bubbles, then to churn...then to froth.

The human buccaneers struggle useless against the giant tentacles and are squeezed hard. Captain Morgan fires another ballista shot into the creature, this time hitting it square.

Sia also struggles against the tentacles but is unable to wriggle out. 

The tentacles continue to squeeze those in their clutches, but Rych is mostly protected thanks to his stoneskin spell. Sia is actually pulled from her feet and dragged into the water towards the awaiting mouth of the kraken, it chomps down on her leg with a resounding crunch, the waters turning red around the beast. Vernon is just able to jump over a swinging tentacle, but Baelor is now the object of the creatures anger, two of its appendages wrap around the dwarf, squeezing him hard.

[sblock=OOC]
Iffy hits for 8 damage out of 24 

Rych casts stoneskin & CLW from his ring

Baelor hits with both attacks - 33 damage (again) - 1d20+13=24, 1d20+8=21, 1d10+7+1d6=18, 1d10+7+1d6 =15 

Mourn heals everyone within the area, including the kraken, for 16 points.

Vernon stows his bow and draws his blade.

Maighan summons a giant crocodile....nice 

Sia tries to escape but is unable...

Patch & Belar are still caught, but Captain Morgan hits for 13 damage

Rych is constricted for 3 damage (after DR 10), Sia is constricted for 15 and pulled off the ship into its mouth, hit for another 10, Patch constricted for 3, Belar is constricted for 8, Mourn is constricted for 6. Vernon's _just_ missed, but Baelor gets hit by two tentacles as the creature is enraged at the dwarves blows for 15 damage and is grappled.

19 - Baelor
15 - Mourn
12 - Vernon
11 - Maighan
10 - Sialilyth 
8 - Kraken
6 - Iffy < - You're up
4 - Rych

Status: 
Baelor, Rych, Mourn, Belar, Sia, Patch - grappled
Maighan - wild shaped
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy says, "Let's try that last one again!"  He shoots forth two more streams of fire at the Kraken.  (attack 1d20+6, dam 4d6) 1d20+6=19, 4d6=16, 1d20+6=23, 4d6=10 

This time, Iffy has found the range to the creature!  He sprays the moist monstrosity down thoroughly from gill to tail with amber flames twice (attacks 19 and 23, in case you missed it!  ) inflicting grievous hurt on the fish-eyed fool.  (Damage 16 and 10.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

*OOC:*


lets try this again[/ooc

with a mighty grunt Venon heaves the greatsword into the tentical before him

1d20+16=25, 2d6+14=20


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

*Ryck*

Now that some of the pressure is off, Rych concentrates on his flying sword (1d20+10=23). The blade cuts (2d6+6+1d6=20) into the rubber flesh of the Kraken.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Again focusing his will, Kelemvor's cleric extends his arm and begins to shout, but before he can complete the spell the tentacle grasping his chest tightens and the words emerge as more of a strangled gasp.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Searing Light_ (ranged touch attack) at Kraken, but fail Spellcraft Check (1d20+5=15).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 66/72     AC: 15   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +02    ST(F):+12   ST(R):+08    ST(W):+14

  BAB: 06       CMB: 08

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Death's Edge            +9/+4     1d10+4      17-20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +9        1d10        19-20/x2

Channel Energy (Turn Undead, 4d6 Damage, DC 19) 7/8 per Day

Domain Powers:
    Death Domain		Protection Domain
    * Bleeding Touch		* Resistant Touch
    * Cause Fear (4/4)		* Sanctuary (4/4)
    * Death Knell		* Shield Other
    * Staff of Order (8/8)	* Aura of Protection (8/8)

Spells:
    Orisons			First Level
    * Detect Magic		* Command
    * Read Magic		* Doom
    * Resistance		* Protection from Evil (2/2)
    * Stabilize			* Shield of Faith

    Second Level		Third Level
    * Calm Emotions		* Invisiblity Purge
    * Remove Paralysis		* Magic Circle Against Evil
    * Restoration, Lesser	* Searing Light
    * Spiritual Weapon		* [s]Searing Light[/s]

    Fourth Level
    * Divine Power
    * Holy Smite
    * Order's Wrath
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Baelor roars against the crushing pain of the giant beast's tentacles. "Let me go...you overgrown sea urchin!" he yells, still hacking at tentacles, in hopes of doing enough damage to force the creature to release its grip.


*AC: 25, Hit Points 78/93

Full Attack: +1 shocking waraxe: +11/+6 (1d10+7, +1d6 electricity /19-20) 
(Penalty for being grappled included)
*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

Suddenly from out of the water behind the giant kraken explodes a crocodile almost as immense as the squid of the deeps is! Almost thirty feel from snout to tail, the gigantic lizardlike monster opens its cavernous mouth and attempts to clamp it down on the kraken's tail so it can begin to hew and chomp at it!

Meanwhile, Maighan lifts her gauzy arms to the sky and implores the rapidly growing storm for its aid. 

The storm answers with a jagged fork of lightning that streaks down at the kraken!

(actions: Croc appears and attacks. Maighan casts Call Lightning. I seem to recall the sky was cloudy and stormy now, so I'm rolling d10's. If that's not the case let me know and I'll reroll, or you can reroll for me.)

(Damage, Call Lightning: 15 (Ref save DC 18 for half))

(Damage, Crok Attak!!: 27 to hit, for 24 damage! Improved Grab check: 35)
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup

[sblock=Augmented Crok Stats]Huge Animal
 73 HP
AC 16
Attack: 1d20+13 for 2d8+15 (bite)
Reach: 10'
Special attacks: Improved Grab[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2009)

Iffy says, "Let's try that last one again!"  He shoots forth two more streams of fire at the Kraken.  

This time, Iffy has found the range to the creature!  He sprays the moist monstrosity down thoroughly from gill to tail with amber flames twice  inflicting grievous hurt on the fish-eyed fool. 

Now that some of the pressure is off, Rych concentrates on his flying The blade into the rubber flesh of the Kraken.

Baelor roars against the crushing pain of the giant beast's tentacles. "Let me go...you overgrown sea urchin!" he yells, still hacking at tentacles, in hopes of doing enough damage to force the creature to release its grip, the first cuts a chunk out of it, but the second catches only air.

Again focusing his will, Kelemvor's cleric extends his arm and begins to shout, but before he can complete the spell the tentacle grasping his chest tightens and the words emerge as more of a strangled gasp.


With a mighty grunt Venon heaves the greatsword into the tentical before him, slicing part of it away.

Suddenly from out of the water behind the giant kraken explodes a crocodile almost as immense as the squid of the deeps is! Almost thirty feel from snout to tail, the gigantic lizardlike monster opens its cavernous mouth and attempts to clamp it down on the kraken's tail so it can begin to hew and chomp at it!

Meanwhile, Maighan lifts her gauzy arms to the sky and implores the rapidly growing storm for its aid. 

The storm answers with a jagged fork of lightning that streaks down at the kraken, this last bolt is catches the kraken right between the eyes, frying its cerebral cortex and the legs go limp as it disappears below the waves, dragging its arms after it.

Unfortunately, Sia was trapped beneath its bulk and in its jaws, and the last image you see of her is of pain and panic as she disappears from view.


[sblock=OOC]
Iffy hits for 26

Rych hits for 20

Baelor hits with first attack - 18 damage1d20+11=26, 1d20+6=12, 1d10+7+1d6=18, 1d10+7+1d6=12 

Mourn fails on his spell

Vernon hits for 20 daamge

Maighan summons a giant crocodile, attacks and hits with the bolts (yes you were right Shay, d10's, but it made its save for 7 damage, croc hits for 24 and kills it.

Sia tries to escape but is unable...and is pulled to her watery grave.


*You win!* XP all around  1,800 XP each for a CR 10.5 encounter

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

A shaken, but undeterred Iffy wipes the profuse Gnome sweat from his brow, says, "Whew," and immediately returns to  cavorting like a mokey in the ship's rigging.  "Oh, we  ain't-a-gonna get no Kraken treasure, it ain't gonna happen today!  We ain't-a-gonna get no Kraken treasure, no sir, no fxxxxing way," sings the goofy little gnome.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2009)

[OOC=Or are you]
Captain Morgan spends a few moments directing the crew on various repairs that need to take place before you can move again and he calls you over. *"I'm sorry for your friend, the sea is a fickle mistress. My thanks for saving the lives of my crew the Fist's are in your debt. I have something for you, hold on a sec"* as he runs down below deck and comes up with a pouch.

*"Go ahead, the Fists were having me bring these supplies to the Fort, but you can probably use some of the stuff better."* he says.

[sblock=OOC]
So as the treasure is triple standard for a kraken, and I'm not sure how you are supposed to get it typically, here's the reward, feel free to grab a magic item worth up to 3500 gp from the PF rulebook, note only 1 item, so if you want a lesser item you can't mix & match
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Baelor climbs to his feet from where he fell upon the deck when the kraken release him. He seems unphased by the bruises he suffered at the creature's hands...err, tentacles. "Damnable beast," he growls. His eyes sweep the deck, looking for chunks of kraken tentacle. "Looks like we may well have enough pieces to make kraken stew!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

"You have got to be kidding, you can actually make food out of that creature? do you _really _ know how? or are you just pulling our legs, and its tenticals?"

the the captain speaks up, curious to know what is ina the pouch Vernon advances to see what is in there.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

"O' course I can make a hearty stew from that thing," replied Baelor, following after Vernon to see what the captain is offering. "A little salt, some pepper, a hint o' rosemary and basil. Ah, tasty indeed."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2009)

(OOC - I suspect the kraken treasure would normally be under the water...)

As Sia is pulled under, Maighan dives straight down...changing back into an elf halfway to the ocean surface. Then as she plunges in, she changes again, this time into a silvery blue plume of water that barely makes a splash.

And then she's gone.

It's several minutes before she reappears as a female humanoid formed glob of water extruding out from the surface.

"I couldn't reach her in time," she reports sorrowfully. "I wasn't expecting it to hold onto her as it died, or I'd have asked the crocodile to try to get her away from it first."

She grabs onto the rope some sailors lower down, and _flows_ up it onto the deck.

(OOC - she can have brought up some items with her if you like too...just for narrative purposes)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

"It is a bad sign, t' have a companion die, and our mission not yet really begun," says Baelor to the Maighan. Then the one-eyed dwarf shrugs, returning to his cool, grim demeaner. "Still, death is our business. Its not unexpected."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

"She died at sea and has been given a bairial at sea. I have heard sailors speak of leaving that which the sea claims to the sea, so it would be best to leave her as such."

he wanders over to the captain and looks to what is offered. H spots a neutral gray cloak and picks it up.

"I believe I shall accept this as my gift."









*OOC:*


Vernon chooses a a cloak of elvin kind


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn stands for a moment at the ships rail, gazing out over the sea. He murmurs quietly for a moment, then turns away from the rail and returns to the party.

Placing a hand on the holy symbol at his chest, he again speaks quietly and a wave of healing blankets those on the deck around him. Not satisfied with the strength of his first attempt, he shakes his head and mutters something harsh then tries again.

Once this task is completed, Mourn sifts through the shrinking pile on the ships deck and takes a pair of soft leather boots for his own.

[sblock=Actions]Perform the _Passing_ ritual for Sia.

Channel Energy (4d6=8)
(Seems the IC Curse is in full effect this morning - Channel until all wounds are healed or he runs out of attempts)

Taking Boots of Elvenkind.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2009)

Maighan resumes her natural elven form, not even wet for her plunge into the sea. Her face is pinched in sorrow but she accepts a small brooch from the offered goods. She stands respectfully during Mourn's rite, and when it's done she excuses herself and goes down into the ship's hold where she sits near the pen her wolf is caged in to stroke his nose and draw some comfort.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2009)

Vernon resheaths his sword and resumes smoking the pipe. he walks over to the dwarf and says, "Regretful, that." sadness shadows his features moreso the the clouds of the storm.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

"Indeed," says the dwarf, relighting his pipe. "It is a dangerous world in which we live."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

As the creature disappears, so to do the stormclouds and once again the weather appears to be returning to a calm, balmy afternoon.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

"Damn," says the dwarf as the stormclouds vanish. "It was cooler with those clouds above. Wish that beast could have taken the heat with it."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2009)

"Thought that storm seemed suspicious" 
*puff, puff*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

The dwarf nods at Vernon. "Aye, quite suspicious," he agrees around puffs on his own meerschaum.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Everyone all set to continue?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

"Now, if this damnable ship can get us to where we're goin', perhaps we can get out job done." The dwarf puffs, blowing the smoke into the air, and watching as it moves through the air, toward the ship's stern.


*OOC: Ready to go.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

"I too am ready to find out what fate has befallen our brethren at the Fort."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

The ship requires about three days of repairs before the crew are able to operate it correctly again. The captain is able to keep the crew orderly despite the delay and you continue on your way. The weather continues to be amicable, although the heat is gradually growing as you head south. 

The captain alerts you that you'll be reaching the destination today, and sure enough, in a few hours a dot appears on the horizon. At its sight the demeanor of the men begins to shift and they grow quiet as the ship approaches the port. As it continues to grow in size and you can see the rough outline of the wooden pallisade around the fort, another small form is seen heading your way.

As it approaches you can see its a longboat, a curiously primitive looking vessel, crewed by six light-skinned humans. The boat lists badly to the post side.

A woman stands up and shouts *"In the name of the honourable Lord Henri d'Aventhal, ruler of Fort Belurian, I request a moment of your time. Our fort has been attacked by a vicious dragon, and I fear that before long, it will fall. I ask for aid in defending the fort"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2009)

renau1g said:


> The ship requires about three days of repairs before the crew are able to operate it correctly again. The captain is able to keep the crew orderly despite the delay and you continue on your way. The weather continues to be amicable, although the heat is gradually growing as you head south. . . . edit . . . .
> 
> As it approaches you can see its a longboat, a curiously primitive looking vessel, crewed by six light-skinned humans. The boat lists badly to the post side.
> 
> A woman stands up and shouts *"In the name of the honourable Lord Henri d'Aventhal, ruler of Fort Belurian, I request a moment of your time. Our fort has been attacked by a vicious dragon, and I fear that before long, it will fall. I ask for aid in defending the fort"*












*OOC:*


 what does vernon know of this 'Honorable Henri d'Aventhal, supposed ruler of the fort'?
profession sheck:

1d20+5=19


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

[sblock=Vernon]
You've heard that Henri d'Aventhal is a minor noble with ties to the Flaming Fists, however he is no lord by any stretch, neither owning land nor having the title passed down his family line. At best he'd be considered an Esquire, but you've heard that he is an able administrator, possibly the reasoning behind his appointment as leader of the Fort
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

Baelor stares at the woman, his waraxe resting casually on his shoulder. "I've always wanted some nice gloves made o' dragonhide. Guess I'll be gettin' my chance."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2009)

Vernon will signal to the captain to join the group of adventurers and when he has joined us, will quietly relay all information to the group.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Upon hearing the information from Vernon, Iffy says, "I guess when you're this far from _real_ civilization, you takes what you gets as far as nobility is concerned.  At least he will be friendly to some Fellow Fists!"

OOC:  Back!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Baelor shrugs. "Who cares who's who. There seems to be a wee drake that needs its arse kicked back into the jungle." He hefts his axe and readies his shield. "Let's get t' work."


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

*"Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy gives Baelor a friendly pat on the back.  "That's what we need in this group!  Some more of that famous Dwarven work ethic!  Let's get to work, then."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

"so, who wants to be ouar spokesman, or woman?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

At Vernon's words, Baelor steps to the rail. "Aye, we'll help!" he calls. "But I don't like going into a fight blind. Describe this dragon!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2009)

*Rych*

Rych's eyes move to study the shore and the fort for signs of dragons or damage. "Just tell us what you think you need."


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"D-d-d-d-dragon????  Oh my! *a-a-achooo!*  I think I feel an attack of an old allergy coming on.   You guys go on ahead.  I'll stay here and brew some hot tea."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Baelor smiles, grimly. "Just stay back and throw some spells, Master Gnome. Vernon and I will get up close and personal with the lizard."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2009)

Vernon draws from his pipe and then smiles just enough for his corners of his mouth to crack open and let the smoke escape like a dragon's smileing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2009)

Maighan comes up, her face deadly serious.

"We'll need to know the type of dragon that's attacking," she says. "No sane warrior faces a dragon without preparation, though they're clever and often unpredictable."

The elf then gazes at the man in the small boat, hoping for more elaboration.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2009)

The woman has been thrown a rope ladder and climbed into the larger vessel. 

*"It creature doesn't exactly look like any dragon I've heard of back home, but the size, ferocity, teeth and claws...it couldn't be anything else. It didn't have any wings that I saw, maybe its a land dragon, whatever it is Prince Henri will probably be able to better answer your questions."* she replies.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Size, ferocity, teeth, and claws.  Those are four _very good_ reasons to leave this thing alone if any of you happen to be at all interested in my opinion.  Oh, stop this talk of dragons and monsters, and let's all play a game!"  And, with that, Iffy dangles upside-down in the ship's rigging and makes silly faces at anyone who looks at him.  (Especially Vernon!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

Vernon looks to the gnome in dismay, but returns his attention to the lady aboard the ship. "Mi lady, this creature, has it caused the fort to not be able to send word to the main land in Balder's gate? Reguardless of your answer, I pledge my steel to reclaim the land from this creature. I am also curious to know, do you know of an Aurther Mandison? He looks like me, but older."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

"Sounds as though we need to make landfall and speak with your Prince Henri." He grins at Vernon and Baelor. "Time enough for other questions later, if we're still alive to ask them!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

"if it is alright with you, I am inquiring about my brother. ever the less, let us make landfall. I need to double check I have every thing."

Vernon leaves to check his bunk and ensure he has every thing, then returns and climbs down to the waiting boat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2009)

*Mourn*

"No offense intended . . ." the tall half-elf calls after the departing mage.

_Well, it_ does _sound as though there's some urgency to speaking with the Prince, and it's a fairly long boat ride in to shore . . ._


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
You won't need to take her vessel, but you'll see why they couldn't send aid in my next post...

*cliff-hanger*
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Intuitively sensing that his play-time is rapidly drawing to a close, Iffy grasps the rigging with both hands and executes a back-flip that leaves him standing on the ship's deck.  He gathers his gear and moves with his fellow adventurers to......wherever it is that they are going.  "Time to get serious, I guess.  You folk will need a spell or two before this day is over, I'll wager!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

"Land dragon," Maighan muses. "Odd. I concur, we need to speak with this prince as quickly as possible."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2009)

As the boat continues on its way the heavily lurching longboat leads the way, much slower than your larger vessel forcing the captain to drop the sails and travel by manpower.

As you near the island, you see rocky white-topped cliffs looming over a small cove. A large wooden for positioned at the center of a small clearing looks upon the cover from high above, its two seaward towers casting long shadows in the afternoon sun. A wooden pallisade connects the two towers, and two wide wooden ladders extend from the top of the wall to the narrow beach below. A large gate, its massive doors shut tight, marks the center of the wall. You can see the remains of what was once a large dock that has since been turned into floatsam. Men are busy repairing the damage. Anna's crew rows her boat to the shore, where it joins an additional longboat, which is about halfway built.

Your own vessel is forced to take anchor about 100 yards from the island and you are dropped into a rowboat the rest of the way. Captain Morgan calls out *"We'll take care of the supplies, you see what's up with Lord Henri"* his distaste for the title obvious.

Once you put into land, the soft sand leaves imprints of your feet as you struggle to regain your sense of balance after such a time at sea. Anna waits for you patiently and then asks *"All set to go met Lord Henri?"*


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Yes, let's go and meet this 'Lord' Henri.  Perhaps you could inform us of the rank of his nobility and the origin of his title, so that we will know how to properly address and salute him?"  Iffy figures that Lord Henri has probably given himself the title, but such a direct accusation would probably be very ill-advised.

OOC:  Just in case:  Iffy's charisma check to go with asking the rank of Nobility of this "Lord." (1d20+5=21)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2009)

*Rych*

Gathering his gear, Rych disembarks with the others. "Yes, let's get to it."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

without any further word, Vernon proceds to follow theothers. He does however note the lack of a working dock, the likes of which is why there has been on word. No way for outgoing vessels and therfore no way for outgoing word.


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy will also prepare to move out, as soon as Captain Morgan gives him an answer to the question he asked (post 139).


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Yes, let's go and meet this 'Lord' Henri.  Perhaps you could inform us of the rank of his nobility and the origin of his title, so that we will know how to properly address and salute him?"  Iffy figures that Lord Henri has probably given himself the title, but such a direct accusation would probably be very ill-advised.
> 
> OOC:  Just in case:  Iffy's charisma check to go with asking the rank of Nobility of this "Lord." (1d20+5=21)




[sblock=Leif]
Is this question to the good ol' Captain or to Anna?
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



renau1g said:


> [sblock=Leif]
> Is this question to the good ol' Captain or to Anna?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=renau1g]See post 142, please.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]
Captain Morgan turns to Iffy and whispers *"Just between you and me, I heard he ain't no noble, but bought into it with some well placed bribes. He ain't got no heritage as far as I understand it, but like I said, this stays 'tween us, least I can do fer you saving my ship and my crew"* as he pats the gnome on the shoulder then turns back to organizing the crew.
[/sblock]

As the group moves out, you are ushered past a group of small thatched huts that Anna explains is where the majority of the residents stay and their primitive construction is due to a lack of building supplies. She stops you before a much larger version of the huts built on a slightly raised foundation of rough-hewn planks. Single windows mark each of the huts walls, except the north (where you're at), which bears two open doorframes. Hide flaps cover the windows and doorways. 

Anna holds you up for a moment as she goes inside to alert his lordship of your arrival. Passing individuals give you a suspicious glance before continuing on their way. After a few moments, Anna pops her head back out of the doorway and gestures you inside. You are shown to a large seating room, complete with a wall of books, and a pair of couches. Lord Henri is seated when you arrive and as you enter the room he rises and stands over a large circular table that the couches flank. The man is slim and handsome, with jet-black hair, a thin mustache and blue eyes. His clothing is well maintained despite the rather spartan conditions of the other citizens here.

*"I understand you are willing to help me destroy the dragon that plagues my fort. I admire your courage. Many good soldiers have given their lives to protect my walls, yet the beast continues its assaults.

The X's on this map show the directions taken by my patrols that I sent to hunt the dragon, following its first attack. The circled X's indicate two patrols that have yet to return. One or both could have found the creatures lair.

I suggest you leave immediately while its trail remains fresh as it only recently was turned away. If you expect a reward for your efforts, I want the beast's teeth as proof of the demise. The lieutenant can address and questions you have. Good hunting"* Lord Henri says dismissively as he returns to his seat, while Anna leads you from the room.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

After Anna takes us back outside, Iffy will say, "So, is there somewhere that we can go to draw provisions and any last minute equipment needs that we have, or are we just, um, thrown to the dragon as we now stand, so to speak."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

As you exit the room, you notice that it begins to rain, lightly at first, but then with greater intesity, not quite storming, but a constant rain, which makes the ground muddy.

Anna turns to Iffy, *"Well, what are you looking for? We can provide you with any travelling supplies you need, rations, water, that sort of stuff, but I don't think we have much in the way of gear that you adventuring types would need. Hells the gear on one of you is probably more valuable than anything in camp."*

[sblock=OOC]
That being said they can procure most non-magical mundane items, up to 200 gp.

Any item is 25% above market price here, except rations/water are provided free of charge for up to a week's worth
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



renau1g said:


> As you exit the room, you notice that it begins to rain, lightly at first, but then with greater intesity, not quite storming, but a constant rain, which makes the ground muddy.
> 
> Anna turns to Iffy, *"Well, what are you looking for? We can provide you with any travelling supplies you need, rations, water, that sort of stuff, but I don't think we have much in the way of gear that you adventuring types would need. Hells the gear on one of you is probably more valuable than anything in camp."*
> 
> ...



"I was mainly talking about food and water, but it also occurs to me that we might make use of a few good, stout coils of rope, too, if we might be provided with those?  Oh, and we'll definitely be needing some dental tools to cut out the dragon's teeth!  And a box to put them in!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=For renau1g]
Did we ever get an answer as to what type, size, etc of dragon this is?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]
Nope, the woman was in a hurry. 
[/sblock]

*"The beast was half again as tall as the pallisade, with mottled green skin and a huge jaws filled with enormous teeth"* she replies to enquiries regarding its appearance.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

To Anna, Iffy says, "Oh, one more thing!  Before the ship that we arrived on departs again, could you please send a courier to ask Captain Morgan if he could bear to part with a cask of his delicious spiced rum?  Tell him the thirsty Gnome will gladly pay."

[sblock=OOC]I've been holding off on making that "joke" for as long as I can, but I JUST CAN'T TAKE IT ANY MORE!  (It's not really that much of a joke anyway, though, is it?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=ooc to leif] I was going to ask if you had a bit of the captain inya, but that didn't sound quite right.[/sblock]

Venon returns the supicious glares with jsut as suspicious a glare to the mercs who dar4e. after the inter view with the 'lord' and the sbsequent dismissal, vernon asks ann at the first break between inquars of iffy if she has any likely hood of a guess as to which of the two pathes were more likely, such as which way did the dragon take off toward the last time, and is it the same direction as the others. as the rain falls heavier his concern grows.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2009)

Maighan takes in the fort, the lord, the revelations of the attacking creature, all with the same quiet equanimity she'd shown through the trip. The source of the howling, if not known already, was also revealed; a wolf the size of a small horse with coarse, bristly grey and black fur. Out of respect for it and for the people in the fort, she leaves her companion on a hillside outside the walls...though is careful to tell Anna and one of the guards that it's not a threat.

Finally, as it seems that the information is slowing, and preparations are being made, the elf maid pulls her rain-soaked hair back under her circlet to keep it out of her eyes and says, "I'm going to check with Ragnar around the fort before this rain obliterates the tracks. We should be able to track it back."

She eyes the palisade wall, then looks back at Anna.

"You say it was half again taller than the wall. Did it stand upright, more or less, or walk on four legs? When it attacked, what did it do? Bite? Claw? Did it breathe out destruction, like fire or poison?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Baelor hefts his axe, ready to move out and hunt some dragon. He didn't care for the "lord's" manner much, but if there was a dragon to be slain, he was certainly up to the challenge.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn checks his equipment, making sure all is in readiness for this upcoming test to determine whether it would be him or the beast meeting Kelemvor next.

"Looks like Baelor has our dental tools covered . . . now all we need is rope and rations! And, I suppose, some idea of which trail to follow." The last is said with a nod to Vernon and Maighan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

"Well, I have 19 days of rations and we can come back to restock. I have 50 feet of rop, so I am good on that.We were shown two possible choices to follow, so ...Hmmm. 

Whe we guards men had a choice between two possibilities and only had one group to follow said possibilities we used a very ancient and escoteric ritual to decide."

He pulls out a gold coin and tosses it, "heads west, tales east"
1d2=1
"Heads. There was a trail wohere the patrol has not returned directly to the west. I recommend to take that one. The way we were dismissed I would say he expects us to move atominoulsy, so shall we head out?"
*ting!*


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Vernon, the scientific exactitude of your process simply boggles the mind," sighs Iffy.   "I recommend that we at least try to gather the available intelligence to see which is the proper path, rather than just blindly stumbling down one, following the dictates of Vernon's coinage."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Baelor grins at Vernon. "By Vergadain, I like it!" says the dwarf. "Not only does the coin make the choice for us, but it will also indicate the type o' luck we're to expect on this outting."


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Preserve me, Garl Glittergold!  I've fallen amongst the heathen!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

then iffy, pleas lead on with  your investigations. we have no answers to any of our questions...the two paths are equidistant and the rain is diminshing our chances of tracking in a very fast rate. it looked on the map that each trail is equdistant from here. so, which way eoes you nose say to choose?


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Scott DeWar said:


> then iffy, pleas lead on with  your investigations. we have no answers to any of our questions...the two paths are equidistant and the rain is diminshing our chances of tracking in a very fast rate. it looked on the map that each trail is equdistant from here. so, which way eoes you nose say to choose?



"Nay, Vernon, I would not dream on interfering in this matter.  This is a problem for which the more martial members of our group, such as yourself and Baelor, have the more applicable talents and expertise."  And then, leaning in close where only Vernon can hear, Iffy continues, "Actually, to tell you the honest truth, I was just bi***ing for the sake of bi***ing.  But, shhhhh, don't tell anyone, please?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

"West we head, then," says Baelor. With his axe resting against one shoulder, and his shield in the other hand, the dwarf begins moves off in that direction. After some fifty feet he stops to look back. "Are you all coming, or do I have t' slay the dragon all by myself?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

Mourn smiles slightly as he flicks the water from the edge of his hood and falls in with Baelor.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Rhun said:


> "West we head, then," says Baelor. With his axe resting against one shoulder, and his shield in the other hand, the dwarf begins moves off in that direction. After some fifty feet he stops to look back. "Are you all coming, or do I have t' slay the dragon all by myself?"



"Oh, I want to watch while you slay the big, bad dragon singlehandedly!  Maybe I can find some popcorn to munch while I watch.  Oh, it'll be such a fun outing!"

Iffy trails along behind Baelor and Mourn.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2009)

Maighan watches Iffy, Mourn and Baelor start to move off with some exasperation.

"Where do you three think you're going?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy looks back at Maighan, but keeps on walking with Baelor and Mourn.  He says, "Baelor here's going to slay  the dragon himself!  I'm going to watch, and, um, Mourn, well, I guess he'll either watch or maybe stand by as a back-up in case Baelor has any difficulty with the dragon.  Sound good to you?  Wanna come along and share my popcorn?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2009)

"I'd rather stick with the sane plan that was just about ready to put into action before you decided to hare off on your own," the elf replies evenly.

"Why don't you come back so you can take part in it as more than unfortunate casualties?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn actually looks somewhat abashed - not an expression the others are used to seeing on his typically composed features - as he stops and glances back and forth between Baelor and Iffy.

_What in Kelemvor's name am I doing? I'm not a brash young city guard standing my first post!_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2009)

Vernon is still standing where he last was speaking to Iffy. he turns to the Elf and asks her, "Um, what plan? I have been waiting to hear a plan, but I must re-iterate, that rain is diminishing the tracks while we stand around. Pleas speak quickly. I am human and age musch faster then you elves."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2009)

"Yeah elf," says Baelor. "What's this plan? I've heard a lot o' question asking, but not anything leading t' actually gettin' the job done."


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy blushes at Maigan's words, and moves to hide from her ire behind Baelor and Mourn.  His eyes are downcast, and his lip quivers a bit, but Iffy remains stoically silent. (Which seems quite odd, in and of itself, to those who know him!)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

"The plan is to find out what we're up against...if it can be done quickly...and then find where this 'dragon' went to as opposed to _flipping a coin_ and guessing randomly."

"I trust the idea of doing it right the first time, rather than making novice mistakes and possibly causing needless injury and death to ourselves is in line with the Dwarvish way of doing things?"

She looks back at their guide and offers the girl a reassuring smile, quite warm in contrast to her tone of voice a moment earlier.

"Please accept my apologies. We're still learning how best to work together. Nothing like a crisis to bring people together though. Now...can you recall anything about this dragon? Did it stand on two legs, or on four? Did it breathe anything out, like fire or lightning?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy very casually eases away from Baelor and Mourn until he is following Maighan.  "Hope you don't mind.  You seem to have a much better idea of where you're going, and I find that such a plan is invaluable when it comes to making it home again.  And I'd prefer to get back home in one piece when this job is concluded."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2009)

"It's big, green and looks like an overgrown lizard..." says Baelor, swinging his axe lazily through the air. "What else do ya need t' know?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy _immediately_ moves so that he is NOT between Baelor and Maighan, and looks very nervous when he does so.  "Pardon me while I vacate the shooting lane!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2009)

"Dwarves and elves, . . . can't they ever get along?"

*sigh*


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"I wouldn't hope so much for them to get along.  I'll just be content if no innocent bystanders become incidental casualites!  Not that many of us are actually _"innocent,"_ mind you.  With the notable exception of me, of course."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2009)

Maighan shrugged it off. "You can do as you like, of course. Neither you nor anyone else in our company is beholden to me. There is, however, a simple wisdom in knowing one's foe that I believed anyone would recognize. If you're so impatient though, go flip your coin and wander off into the jungle. The rest of us will come find you as soon as circumstances permit."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2009)

"yeah, right. the only innocent here. Like I've never heard that before." he strides toward the battle of wills and addresses the elf, " Lady Maighan, We only asked what is it that you propose. And to act with swiftness. the rain is unrelenting and washes traces of the creature every second. That is all I ask."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

"She already told us what we were up against." says the dwarf testily. "How many more details do we need?" The dwarf shrugs, and looks at Vernon. "Maybe we can find the mess while she looks for answers. A warm meal an' some ale before fighting a dragon is never a bad idea."


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy's eyes gleam eagerly when Baelor mentions a meal and ale.  "Yes, please!  Count me in for that!"  Reaching into his pocket, Iffy produces a large red cloth napkin, which he proceeds to tuck into the collar of his shirt.  "There!  I'm all set," he says, rubbing his hands together eagerly.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

The dwarf rolls his eye, and spins his axe skillfully in hand.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "She already told us what we were up against." says the dwarf testily. "How many more details do we need?" The dwarf shrugs, and looks at Vernon. "Maybe we can find the mess while she looks for answers. A warm meal an' some ale before fighting a dragon is never a bad idea."




"You go ahead, master dwarf. Rations are fine for  me." he then pulls out some jerked beef and starts to chew on it.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy grimaces at Vernon.  "Lead on, Master Baelor!  I'm for some real food as well.  It's just as well that Vernon is content to eat old boot leather, but us civilized folk can surely do better?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Having already embarassed himself once today - and deciding that once a day is his limit if he can hold it to that - Mourn decides that the wisest course at this point is to keep his mouth firmly closed.

_I must have been operating on my own for too long. Having this many chatty people around takes some getting used to._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking to the elvin lass Vernen says, "If you plan on waiting here in the rain, Then I will accompany you here."

He tightens his cloak about himself and watches the mercenaries move about. if anycome close to being within normal speaking range he will attempt to get their attention.


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Meanwhile.....

Iffy is getting hungry, so he'll fish out an apple from his rations while Baelor decides which tavern they should visit.  "Me, no, why whatever gave you that idea?  No, I'm in no hurry.  Really.  Take your time!"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

As much as Baelor enjoyed the taste of food, he really didn't need it; the magics within his ring kept him nurished under even the harshest conditions. Still, he was never one to turn away from a mug of stout. "Now, I'm sure this fort has a mess hall," he says, looking about with his keen eye.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> Meanwhile.....
> 
> Iffy is getting hungry, so he'll fish out an apple from his rations while Baelor decides which tavern they should visit.  "Me, no, why whatever gave you that idea?  No, I'm in no hurry.  Really.  Take your time!"




" I fear time is something My brother may not have any of."


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"An excellent point, Vernon!  What say you to that, Baelor, can we get this show on the road now?  After all, we have innocents who are in dire straits awaiting our 'rescuage'.     ....Or is that 'recuosity'?  'Rescumeration'? Ohh, WHATEVER!  They need to have their bacon saved, ok?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2009)

"Rescury Perhaps? I wouldn't not bother overmuch with the semantics of the deed, I believe that if we arrive in time to provide the service they'll not care what we call it." Rych examine the walls and surroundings as they exit looking to see how high up on the walls damage or recent repairs are. He also looks for the nature of the damage--claws/fangs, acid, fire etc. He considers whether the damage looks like the random violence of a beast or a focused attack driven by a plan to take the fort.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Scotley said:


> "Rescury Perhaps? I wouldn't not bother overmuch with the semantics of the deed, I believe that if we arrive in time to provide the service they'll not care what we call it." Rych examine the walls and surroundings as they exit looking to see how high up on the walls damage or recent repairs are. He also looks for the nature of the damage--claws/fangs, acid, fire etc. He considers whether the damage looks like the random violence of a beast or a focused attack driven by a plan to take the fort.



Iffy cares not a fig for such pursuits!  While Rych is conducting his _boring_ inspection, Iffy will be picking wildflowers and looking for interesting bugs with hard, shiny, green shells and lots of prickly legs and things.   As he does so, he sings a favorite song:  "Ohhhh, I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK, I sleep all night and I work all day...." [NOTE:  Iffy will skip over the 'women's clothing' part....]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2009)

Baelor grimaces at the gnome's words about time and shakes his axe at Iffy. "I'm ready t' go. You certainly aren't waiting on me, gnome! I'd prefer t' be rescuing nubile young lasses from the clutches o' evil, o' course...but a companion's brother is always worthy o' rescue."


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Well it's about time, Grumpy!!  Fine, then, let's go!" says Iffy to Baelor, with a grin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

Turning to maighan, Vernon says, " Now you understand my need for haste in this matter. I hope to be on my way within the hour."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> She eyes the palisade wall, then looks back at Anna.
> 
> "You say it was half again taller than the wall. Did it stand upright, more or less, or walk on four legs? When it attacked, what did it do? Bite? Claw? Did it breathe out destruction, like fire or poison?"




*"Yes, that is correct lady elf. It stood on two legs at all times. It was most curious when it attacked as I've heard the bards tales about dragons and they always mentioned wings and elemental breath, but this dragon didn't have any of that. It was a brown-ish green colour and when it attacked it used its large jaws to tear down portions of the wall."* Anna replies.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

OOC:  I don't mean to speak out of order here, but, given the experience level of our characters, is it barely possible that we have some past experience battling the sorts of beasties that are under discussion here?  (Dinosaurs spring immediately to mind...)


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
You can make a Know:Nature check to determine if you've heard of this type of creature, although they are on an isolated island and aren't particularly common in Faerun. Gnomes would be like McNuggets to these creatures and might be avoided by them at all costs... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

OOC:  You didn't give me a DC for the check, but considering that Iffy is untrained, I doubt if that will matter. 

Anyway, here goes nothing: Untrained KnowNature check for Iffy (1d20+1=16)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

*OOC:*


 yum! *McGnomegets*







Knowledge nature check (d 20 +2 , ability mod)

1d20+2=3

"I have no idea what that would be in all honesty."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn looks thoughtful as he tries to recall just where he's heard of creatures like this before . . .

[sblock=Rolls]Knowledge: Nature (1d20+5=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Maighan nods at the girl and pats her shoulder. 

"Thank you. That was exactly what I needed to know."

She raises her voice a bit then so everyone in the party can hear it. "This was no dragon. When I learned I'd be coming here, I did some research. Chult is home to many creatures found nowhere else. Now, lets find those tracks!"

Apparently satisfied with her answers, Maighan pats her giant wolf companion, and the two of them start off at an easy loping pace towards the palisade gate, eager to start the search.

(Knowledge: Nature check: 26)
Roll Lookup

(Wolf has Tracking and Scent and can take 10 for pretty much an autosuccess if the conditions aren't too bad. If they're too bad for that, let me know what you want me to roll. )


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]
The DC was 20 to determine that it wasn't a dragon. Apparently the module requires experts, too bad one of yours is in the belly of a kraken 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Maighan]
You would recognize that this isn't the work of any draconic creature, but rather a large animal that have been called Thunder Lizards for the way the ground shakes when they walk. You can't quite make out what type of creature it is specifically, but you know that they are quite dangerous.

The tracks won't be a problem to follow for you. 
[/sblock]

As you're gathering supplies you notice a section of the area is walled off and guarded by a pair of human soldiers. The tracks are outside the complex and you'll need to be lowered down from the retractable rope bridge.

[sblock=OOC]
Please let me know when you're ready to drop down
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Baelor shrugs. "Either way, sounds like a big lizard. It'll roast up nicely andtaste like chicken, not t' doubt."


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Ugh," says Iffy at the thought of being forced to actually eat such a beast.

OOC:  Ready!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

"There are several kinds of huge lizardlike animals that make their home in Chult," Maighan agrees with Baelor. "The local word for them translates to 'thunder lizard' because they shake the ground as they move. Despite their size, they're ordinary animals though, not creatures of magic or dragons."

From atop the wall she nods and points at a set of huge footprints in the mud. 

"We can start there."

Ragnar emits a deep, growling bark, eager to get started.

(Ready!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

"Then it sounds like my brother may be hiding from it, not neccessarily been eaten by it. I could use a good steak dinner." he looks like a dog straining at the leash to get going.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2009)

As you're up on the wall looking at the track's Maighan pointed out you can now see behind the barred pallisade and see a group of wild elves in rough shape. They appear to be either elderly, or young elflings.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Indicating the cluster of wild elves, Iffy says, "Is this to what the defense force has been reduced?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

"I'm fair certain that they be prisoners," says Baelor.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"If that's truly the case, um, shouldn't they be better....well....secured?  You know, locked up, bound, shackled, or _some_thing?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

"Imprisoning elves is not wise."


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Well, if they're really prisoners, Vernon, why don't you go down there and interrogate them and get some intellijj...intelulij..intule..  _information_ about the area where we're about to go lizard hunting?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn checks his equipment and is about to indicate his readiness to be lowered over the side when he notices the apparantly imprisoned elves.

He stops and turns to their guide. "M'Lady, can you tell us about the Grugach in the pallisade? Are they prisoners?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

*Rych*

OOC: knowledge nature check (1d20+11=20) 

"Thunder lizards may not be dragons, but that doesn't mean they aren't dangerous."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

"Bah, an orc is dangerous if ya don't keep your eye on 'im," replies Baelor. "But I'm bettin' you've killed many o' those...lizards be no different. Just bigger, tougher, and they generally smell better."


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Scotley said:


> "Thunder lizards may not be dragons, but that doesn't mean they aren't dangerous."



Iffy surreptitiously tucks his nose into his armpit to test his own "airs".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Well, if they're really prisoners, Vernon, why don't you go down there and interrogate them and get some intellijj...intelulij..intule..  _information_ about the area where we're about to go lizard hunting?"




I would Iffy, but I don't speak elvin.



Mowgli said:


> Mourn checks his equipment and is about to indicate his readiness to be lowered over the side when he notices the apparantly imprisoned elves.
> 
> He stops and turns to their guide. "M'Lady, can you tell us about the Grugach in the pallisade? Are they prisoners?"




besides mourn has a better idea to get the information......



Leif said:


> Iffy surreptitiously tucks his nose into his armpit to test his own "airs".




Iffy, what are you doing? we all stink. if you want to take a bath, it is raining right now and all you need is soap.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy blushes a deep crimson.  "Nahh, I think I'll keep for a few days yet."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

"You don't want t' be trapsin' through the jungle smellin' o' soap, anyway," says Baelor, glancing up into the sky, letting the rain trickle down his face. "The animals will smell you. Better t' stink a bit and blend in."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> He stops and turns to their guide. "M'Lady, can you tell us about the Grugach in the pallisade? Are they prisoners?"




The woman turns to them then to you and says *"They are prisoners, dissidents who lived in the jungle and attacked us upon our arrival"* 

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 6]
You can tell she's not being forth-coming about them and not giving all the information
[/sblock]

*"Now onto the reason you're here, we need your help, so go out there and kill that dragon"* Anna says


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*



Rhun said:


> "You don't want t' be trapsin' through the jungle smellin' o' soap, anyway," says Baelor, glancing up into the sky, letting the rain trickle down his face. "The animals will smell you. Better t' stink a bit and blend in."



Sniffing again, Iffy says, "Well, Baelor, I shall endavor to follow your pungent example to the fullest, thanks!"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

"Can we get gone yet?" asks Baelor, twirling axe in one hand and tapping a booted foot impatiently.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

*Rych*

"Is it posible that these folk could have done something to stir up the 'thunder lizards' to cause them to attack?" He shrugs, "I suspect that they might have useful information if we could talk with them and if they were willing to share. I suspect that neither of these things is likely to happen, so let's go dragon hunting."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2009)

*Mourn*

_Hmmm. A mystery, it seems. I wonder if these 'dissidents' have the same views, or if they believe that they were simply defending their homes. I'll need to make some sort of arrangements to speak with them, but it seems the rest of the crew is hot to follow the thunder lizards._

[sblock=Roll]Sense Motive (1d20+10=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Well, I, for one, sure would like to have some additional inteli intullli inrel INFORMATION before we go Thunder Lizard hunting!  I'd also like to know what these Elves know about the situation.  If only we had an Elf to talk to them....."

[sblock=Mowgli]Eeeeeek!  Sorrry, man!  I totally missed your italics there.  Kinda hard to see them when you're scrunching way down in your chair to get into a 'gnome frame of mind.'[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2009)

(sense motive: 18)
Roll Lookup

Maighan gazes at the captive elves for a long moment, then at Anna. Her expression is hard to read, but her eyes are piercing in a way only elves' can be.

"And this creature attacked for the first time shortly after you took these elves prisoner," she remarks in a sort of half-question, half-statement.

"May I speak to them?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2009)

[sblock=Leif/Iffy]







Leif said:


> "Well, I, for one, am all for gathering some of that...uh...intelllli-stuff before we go traipsing into a thunder-lizard's bedroom, so I recommend that you make your noble attempt, Mourn, and I, at least, will wait for you while you do so.  I'll even go with you if you think that these aren't 'Gnome-Eating' Elves!"




Sorry, man - I meant the italics and lack of quotes to indicate a thought rather than a statement. Trying to impart some personality and 'character info' about Mourn this way, since he tends not to talk overly much.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2009)

1d20+13=20

'_ everybody lies_' thinks vernon

Vernon looks to their guide with unfettered suspicion, 

"Does any of us speak the languages of elves? It might bear to have a good idea from the natives as to what is where. Perhaps the knowledge of a spring or safe over night camp spot?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2009)

*Rych*

"I speak Elven as well as several other languages, but that doesn't mean we can trust they won't tell us to camp on a fire ant hill."


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy looks at Maighan, and then _slowly_ turns his head towards the elves, whereupon he jumps as if totally surprised.  Then he looks back and forth between Maighan and the elves a few more times for added emphasis.

[Italics here do NOT mean a thought, but rather are just used to accenuate the slowness of his head-turning.  ]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "And this creature attacked for the first time shortly after you took these elves prisoner," she remarks in a sort of half-question, half-statement.
> 
> "May I speak to them?"




*"The creature attacked weeks after they were captured. As for the second question, I'm afraid not. His lordship has decreed that none shall speak to the prisoners until he decides their fate"* Anna replies


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy, shielding his mouth with his hand, says to Rych in a stage-whisper, "Somebody remind me, just who are the good guys here??"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *"The creature attacked weeks after they were captured. As for the second question, I'm afraid not. His lordship has decreed that none shall speak to the prisoners until he decides their fate"* Anna replies




"Thus neatly depriving them of any chance to present their case. This is not just."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> "Thus neatly depriving them of any chance to present their case. This is not just."




*"Just or unjust that is all a matter of opinion. Was it just when they slew my husband?" * Anna replies, her anger growing, then she stops for a moment and takes a deep breath.

*"Tell you what. I'll go right now and try to convince Lord Henri to allow you a chance to speak to them, we tried before but we don't speak elven. The more immediate threat is the dragon or monster whatever you call it. Once you've taken care of it we can further discuss the prisoners. How does that sound?" * she adds


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"No, milady, that does not sound good to me at all!  If we have already slain the dragon for the Lord and restored his peacable fiefdom to him, what incentive does he then have to deal with his Elven captives in a more humane way?  This is not justice, is it?  It sounds to me more like obtaining the Lord's desires by sharp dealing and subterfuge, and leaving these poor Elves at the mercy of his whims."  Iffy sighs deeply, "Alas!  I am but a simple Gnome, driven to and fro by my need for coin.  Pay me more, and I am quite liable to promptly forget the plight of the Elves."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2009)

"I am afraid the Lord decides the law of this land and his Lordship is the declared ruler here. Until the ruler is is changed or if the lord has changed his law, It matters not. As for the loss of your husband, I truely regret that Miss anna. I am here to recover my brother. Now I have given my word to deal with the monster/dragon and will do so at my utmost skill, however if I see a resource, that i might tap into, I would see what I can do to get permission to do so. I personally accept your word that you will do what you cna do to allow us to speak with the elves. I would like to add that our purpose may be to plead their cas as well as hear what they have to say. Do you find that accepptable?"

The warrior stand facing her looking her in the eye to gage the sincerity of her words as to his response, water pouring off of him from the persistant rain.









*OOC:*


 I will let you roll his sense motive to see if there is deception in her respose:
Sense Motive +13


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

Baelor rolls his eyes at the discussion, bored by all the talk. "If you are all gonna stay here, I'll do a little scouting and find where the thunderbeast went." With that the dwarf heads toward the trail that leads into the jungle.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy surreptitiously makes the "knock it off!" sign to Vernon, hoping that he (Iffy) can secure a bigger fee from Lord Henri for this job.  And then, if Vernon so chooses, he can spend his extra money to free the bloody Elves.

Iffy also salutes Baelor's departing form.  "There goes a Brave Dwarf!  Impatient and Foolish, but Brave!"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

Baelor ignores his companion's remark and continues forward.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

The men next to you drop a rope ladder that Baelor uses to descend down the pallisade and drops into the muddy ground. 

Anna is pondering Vernon's words.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

Baelor kneels in the mud, examining the tracks.


[sblock=Renau1g]
Baelor doesn't actually have the tracking feat/class ability, but I assume the prints are deep enough to follow anyway?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]
It'll be fine at first, but as you travel deeper into the jungle it'd be wise to have someone a bit more trained in nature. Too bad your ranger is at the bottom of the ocean.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay - hard for me to post from work.[/sblock]

Mourn listens carefully to Anna's words, and Vernon's. "I am also sorry for your loss. I have some experience with grief and loss myself, and with dealing with such things. If there is anything I can do to help you have but to let me know." He pauses briefly in case she wishes to respond, then continues. "In the meantime, I will also accept your word that you will do what you can to convince the Lord to allow us contact with the Grugach before he renders his judgement.

For now, our Dwarven friend is correct . . . we have a pressing matter to take care of for the safety of our brethren in the Flaming Fist."

With that, he also approaches and lowers him self down the rope ladder.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard makes his way down the ladder and then turns his attention to the surrounding jungle as the others examine the tracks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC - Crikey you guys...this game's moving really fast. )

Stoic as ever, Maighan silently absorbs the words and reactions of everyone around her, then makes a choice.

"We'll see to the thunder lizard. Please do what you can so we can be allowed to speak with them."

She urges Ragnar forward, and is lowered down. The great wolf sniffs around at the three-toed footprint almost as big is he is, then makes a weird chuffy whiney noise that's not quite a bark, nor a howl, but something in between.

"Lets stay together," the druid calls. "The jungle will be full of dangers for stray wanderers...especially ones trying too hard to watch the ground, and not all around."

(taking 10 on the tracking roll for now.)


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Just gonna desert the poor Gnome on top of this big wall, eh?  Fine, then!  I see how you  lot are!"   Iffy also climbs down, but not without much more whining, griping, and bitching.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

"The tracks are easy enough t' follow now," says Baelor, pointing into the jungle with his axe. "But I imagine they will become harder t' follow as we travel."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2009)

With the group satisfied that Anna will go speak to Lord Henri, the heroes descend down the rope ladder and once down the guards pull the bridge up and one calls out *"Good Luck!"*. Turning your attention back to the situation at hand you begin to follow the tracks.

The relatively flat terrain along the coast slowly gives way to the low, jungle-covered ridges seperated by small intermittent streams. Along with this change in terrain comes a gradual thickening of the undergrowth and noticeable increase in the number of insects, who've taken a liking to your flesh and have begun biting in increasing amounts. It's tough going, even on the path trampelled by the "dragon".

It appears that the dragon's route took it right past the center of the feeding spot for the jungle's monkey population. The ground here is littered with the remains of a jungle-fruit feast. The canopy above teems with the long-tailed creatures, every one of them leaping about and chattering loudly in protest over your intrusion.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception checks please
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Baelor pauses a moment as he studies the actions of the monkeys.


*Perception: 22*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn stops behind Baelor and looks around in amazement at the littering of fruit peels and rinds.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+19=28)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2009)

1d20+13=25

being the suspicious sort, vernon is paying attention to what is above, around and infron of him.


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Ever his clueless self, Iffy steps carefully through the littered forest, avoiding as much of the detritus as he possibly can.

"Eeeewwwwwwww, crikey but these folk should learn how to properly maintain their forest.  This is embarrassing!"

Perception Check = 2 Iffy's raw d20, untrained perception check (1d20=2)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2009)

Maighan pauses to look at the fruits, then looks up at the monkeys, shielding her eyes with a hand over her brows to protect against any flung detritus. She puts a hand on Ragnar's shoulder, and the wolf rumbles to a halt and growls at the monkeys.

Perception: 25
Roll Lookup


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2009)

*Rych*

Noting that those in front of him are stopping, Rych halts and motions for those behind him to pause as he looks about. 

OOC: Perception Check (1d20+9=19)


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

[sblock=Everyone, except the poor ol' gnome]
You spot a group of humanoids attempting to hide alongside the path up ahead, there are approx two groups of 4, split up on each side. They're about 30' ahead of you and 20' off the path.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC All]
Please roll your initiative and action for the surprise round, except Iffy (just an init roll please).

I'll post a map shortly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2009)

Initiative for Iffy "Mr. Magoo" Quackenbush = 1d20+2=10

(OOC:TA-DA!!  This is ENWorld post #10,000 for me!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2009)

Vernon turns his head to keep the two groups inview in the corner of his vision, but staring off like he is looking at something else. he pulls his bow out and strings it.

1d20+6=19

Guys, we are being watched. it looks like an ambush and it may be more grugach. I recciommend that peacefuly nagotions be the better course of action  here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn's gaze homes in on the shadowy figures in the jungle shadows, his low light vision piercing the gloom easily. He draws _Death's Edge_ as his clear voice rings out through the trees.

"Stand in the open, take no action against us and speak your wishes!"

[sblock=Rolls]Initiative (1d20+2=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"Shooo-wee," says Iffy as he inspects the sole of his right boot.  "What do you suppose that was that I stepped in?  Are there buffaloes living hereabouts?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2009)

Init: 16
Roll Lookup

As the others reacted, Maighan tensed and stopped walking. She then held up a hand in a loud, ringing voice spoke in the elvish tongue.

_"We come as friends to nature and the forest of Chult! Do not attack us because we are outlanders. We will greet you with hands empty of weapons, and listen to what you say, if you do not."_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Baelor immediately disappears into the thick undergrowth of the jungle, his axe and shield in hand and ready.


*
Initiative: 19
Stealth: 28
*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2009)

*Rych*

Startled by the sight of a possible ambush in their path, Rych immediately begins the carefully practiced gestures and trained intonations that are the hallmarks of his magical tradition. In seconds his form begins to waver making his shape indistinct. 

OOC: [sblock=Blur]
Blur
School illusion (glamer); Level bard 2, sorcerer/wizard 2

Casting Time 1 standard action
Components V
Range touch
Target creature touched
Duration 1 min./level (D)
Saving Throw Will negates (harmless); Spell Resistance yes (harmless)
description
The subject’s outline appears blurred, shifting and wavering. This distortion grants the subject concealment (20% miss chance). A see invisibility spell does not counteract the blur effect, but a true seeing spell does. Opponents that cannot see the subject ignore the spell’s effect (though fighting an unseen opponent carries penalties of its own).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2009)

"Uh Maighan, what did you just tell them?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2009)

Maighan gives Rych a glare and says, "That we would greet them in peace if they didn't attack us. So no more spells or aggressive actions, anyone. At least until we know their intentions."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC Shayuri]Did you notice that Mourn had already drawn his sword (on Init 22) before Maighan spoke? Forsworn before she spoke, and possibly a little late to take the totally non-aggressive approach . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

"What the devil are you folk talking about?  Aren't we enjoying our nice stroll in the woods?  Really, it's getting so I can't take you people anywhere!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] 







*OOC:*


 and vernon's inititive of 19 precludes mai's 16, so he would have his bow strung before her speach.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

*OOC: And Baelor would disappear into the underbrush before she spoke as well.*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2009)

*Rych*

Rych chuckles, "I considered tossing a fireball, so I figure my hiding with magic is equal to there hiding in the bushes. A purely defensive action on my part."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

*OOC: Renau1g has put his games on hold until EN World improves. *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2009)

I know. I just wanted to keep it as close to the first page as possible.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

*OOC: Let's hope the site stays up and fixed!*


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

OOC:  wouldn't you say, Rhun, that THIS is up and running sufficiently well??


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  wouldn't you say, Rhun, that THIS is up and running sufficiently well??




*Yeah, finally. After YEARS of wondering why it hasn't been running this well.*


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

[sblock=Ooops, thought this WAS the OOC]Hey, here's a thought:  Let's not compain and moan about what WAS, but let's focus on what IS, and play some D&D! [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Can we move to the OOC thread? I'm working on the update now (http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...ort-belurian-adventure-pathfinder-ooc-45.html)

Viva la EnWorld!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2009)

to rych, vernon looks to him and says, "just becareful where you aim thos things will ya"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

Mourn's gaze homes in on the shadowy figures in the jungle shadows, his low light vision piercing the gloom easily. He draws _Death's Edge_ as his clear voice rings out through the trees.

"Stand in the open, take no action against us and speak your wishes!"

Vernon turns his head to keep the two groups inview in the corner of his vision, but staring off like he is looking at something else. he pulls his bow out and strings it.

"Guys, we are being watched. it looks like an ambush and it may be more grugach. I recciommend that peacefuly nagotions be the better course of action  here." Vernon whispers

Baelor immediately disappears into the thick undergrowth of the jungle, his axe and shield in hand and ready.

As the others reacted, Maighan tensed and stopped walking. She then held up a hand in a loud, ringing voice spoke in the elvish tongue.

_"We come as friends to nature and the forest of Chult! Do not attack us because we are outlanders. We will greet you with hands empty of weapons, and listen to what you say, if you do not."_

There's no immediate response from them, they still appear to be attempting to hide.

Startled by the sight of a possible ambush in their path, Rych immediately begins the carefully practiced gestures and trained intonations that are the hallmarks of his magical tradition. In seconds his form begins to waver making his shape indistinct. 

[sblock=OOC]
*Surprise round over, the humanoids didn't respond either verbally or by moving out into the open. Note: The ground isn't as smooth as the map shows. There is signs of crushed underbrush here from the obvious path of the "dragon"

Status: 
Baelor - Hiding in Shadows
Rych - Blur - 48/48 rounds.

Initiative:
Mourn - 22 <- You're up
Baelor - 19
Vernon - 19
Maighan - 16
Iffy - 10
Enemies - 10
Rych - ? (I didn't see your init, please remind me)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

*Baelor "Badaxe" - Dwarven Ass-Kicker!*

Baelor creeps forward through the thick undergrowth and shadows, moving as silently as possible.


*Move 1/2 speed to L13. Stealth +13*


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy casts _Shield_ on himself, and hides behind the nearst tree (or "tree-like companion").  Iffy moves to H9 and takes shelter behind Mourn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

_Baelor is likely moving up - I'll move to take their attention off of him._

Mourn mutters a few syllables as he lays a finger lightly on his holy symbol, and moves forward and to the center of the path, sword in hand and prepared to defend himself and counter attack.

[sblock=OOC]Cast _Shield of Faith_ and move forward to I16.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 72/72     AC: 24   AC(T): 17   AC(FF): 21
 Init: +02    ST(F):+12   ST(R):+08    ST(W):+14

  BAB: 06       CMB: 08

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Death's Edge            +9/+4     1d10+4      17-20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +9        1d10        19-20/x2

Channel Energy (Turn Undead, 4d6 Damage, DC 19) 8/8 per Day

Domain Powers:
    Death Domain		Protection Domain
    * Bleeding Touch		* Resistant Touch
    * Cause Fear (4/4)		* Sanctuary (4/4)
    * Death Knell		* Shield Other
    * Staff of Order (8/8)	* Aura of Protection (8/8)

Spells:
    Orisons			First Level
    * Detect Magic		* Command
    * Read Magic		* Doom
    * Resistance		* Protection from Evil (2/2)
    * Stabilize			* [s]Shield of Faith[/s]

    Second Level		Third Level
    * Calm Emotions		* Invisiblity Purge
    * Remove Paralysis		* Magic Circle Against Evil
    * Restoration, Lesser	* Searing Light
    * Spiritual Weapon		* Searing Light

    Fourth Level
    * Divine Power
    * Holy Smite
    * Order's Wrath
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Bump?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2009)

" I could shoot an arrow to hit right between the feet of one of them" says the fighter.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2009)

*Rych*

OOC: initiative (1d20+2=13)  I rolled it back on 7/21, but I must have failed to post it. 

Moving his hands into the first gestures of an attack spell, Rych comments, "Well, lets get closer and see what this lot is about. Somethings funny here."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2009)

"yes, i agree. We see them, and they see us. I will make the first peaceful gesture to make things snmoother."

Vernon makes perposeful gestures to be well see to unstring and wrap his bow, finally putting it away in its place.

"Shall we dance" he says to noone in particular.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Divine Sorcerer*

Iffy clears his throat.  "Only if I can lead...."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2009)

Maighan makes an aggrived 'shh' noise at the others, then looks at the jungle again.

"Hello? We're not looking for trouble. Let us go past in peace. We've no quarrel with you."

(renau, waiting on you...)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Baelor grumbles to himself as he continues moving silently and unseen through the dense undergrowth.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

_Baelor is likely moving up - I'll move to take their attention off of him._

Mourn mutters a few syllables as he lays a finger lightly on his holy symbol, and moves forward and to the center of the path, sword in hand and prepared to defend himself and counter attack.

Baelor creeps forward through the thick undergrowth and shadows, moving as silently as possible.

"yes, i agree. We see them, and they see us. I will make the first peaceful gesture to make things snmoother."

Vernon makes perposeful gestures to be well see to unstring and wrap his bow, finally putting it away in its place.

"Shall we dance" he says to noone in particular.

Maighan makes an aggrived 'shh' noise at the others, then looks at the jungle again.

"Hello? We're not looking for trouble. Let us go past in peace. We've no quarrel with you."

Moving his hands into the first gestures of an attack spell, Rych comments, "Well, lets get closer and see what this lot is about. Somethings funny here.

Iffy casts _Shield_ on himself, and hides behind the nearst tree (or "tree-like companion").  Iffy moves and takes shelter behind Vernon.

The humanoids rush out of the jungle towards Mourn, seeming to relish the cleric being so alone. The humanoids have a bearlike appearance and their fur is dark green and brown. The carry longspears and little else besides their leather loincloths. They quickly surround Mourn and stab at him from all angles, most of them stand just within the protective foliage of the jungle. Three of the spears find holes in the cleric's armour, despite Kelemnvor's shielding presence.

[sblock=Enemies look like this]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, except their fur is dyed differently.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
*Can everyone please list at least AC and hp in their posts?

Thanks!

Mourn takes 35 damage from 3 attacks.

Status: 
Baelor - Hiding in Shadows
Rych - Blur - 47/48 rounds.
Iffy - Shield - 48/48 rounds.
Mourn - Shield of Faith - 48/48 rounds

Initiative:
Mourn - 22 <- You're up
Baelor - 19
Vernon - 19
Maighan - 16
Rych - 13
Iffy - 10
Enemies - 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Seeing the attack, Baelor steps forward out of concealment and engages the nearest humanoid, slashing at it with _Korralux_. The blade hums with the sound of electricity as it cuts through the air.


*AC 25, Hit Points 93/93

5' step to K14. Full attack. (not sure if stepping out of concealment to attack gets me a bonus to attack and my +2d6 sneak attack damage - Renau1g's call)

Waraxe +1 +13/+8 (1d10+7, +1d6 electricity /19-20)*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

*cough* _Well, that worked better than I expected . . . and shows they're not friendly!_ the bloodied half-elf thinks. _I guess its time to go to work._

His bastard sword whistles as it cleaves the air, slashing toward one of the creatures in a brutal attack.

[sblock=Action/Rolls]Full Attack against one creature:
To Hit (1d20+9=19, 1d20+4=20)
Damage (1d10+4=14, 1d10+4=11)[/sblock]

Sorry Ryan - meant to post my stat block last time but forgot . . . 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 37/72     AC: 24   AC(T): 17   AC(FF): 21
 Init: +02    ST(F):+12   ST(R):+08    ST(W):+14

  BAB: 06       CMB: 08

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Death's Edge            +9/+4     1d10+4      17-20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +9        1d10        19-20/x2

Channel Energy (Turn Undead, 4d6 Damage, DC 19) 8/8 per Day

Domain Powers:
    Death Domain		Protection Domain
    * Bleeding Touch		* Resistant Touch
    * Cause Fear (4/4)		* Sanctuary (4/4)
    * Death Knell		* Shield Other
    * Staff of Order (8/8)	* Aura of Protection (8/8)

Spells:
    Orisons			First Level
    * Detect Magic		* Command
    * Read Magic		* Doom
    * Resistance		* Protection from Evil (2/2)
    * Stabilize			* [s]Shield of Faith[/s]

    Second Level		Third Level
    * Calm Emotions		* Invisiblity Purge
    * Remove Paralysis		* Magic Circle Against Evil
    * Restoration, Lesser	* Searing Light
    * Spiritual Weapon		* Searing Light

    Fourth Level
    * Divine Power
    * Holy Smite
    * Order's Wrath
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2009)

young Vernon Mandison has never seen these creatures befor, but an attack on allies is still just that: an attack.

[sblock=ooc question]can you do a charge to a position that is diagnal to ones target? if not ingnore my proposed action below.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 they look like quaggoths from 2nd ed







running at full speed, vernon draws his sword and speeds to be at the clerics side.

move to H,15
dharge 
[sblock=charge from d20 srd] Charging is a special full-round action that allows you to move up to twice your speed and attack during the action. However, it carries tight restrictions on how you can move.
Movement During a Charge

You must move before your attack, not after. You must move at least 10 feet (2 squares) and may move up to double your speed directly toward the designated opponent.

You must have a clear path toward the opponent, and nothing can hinder your movement (such as difficult terrain or obstacles). Here’s what it means to have a clear path. First, you must move to the closest space from which you can attack the opponent. (If this space is occupied or otherwise blocked, you can’t charge.) Second, if any line from your starting space to the ending space passes through a square that blocks movement, slows movement, or contains a creature (even an ally), you can’t charge. (Helpless creatures don’t stop a charge.)

If you don’t have line of sight to the opponent at the start of your turn, you can’t charge that opponent.

You can’t take a 5-foot step in the same round as a charge.

If you are able to take only a standard action or a move action on your turn, you can still charge, but you are only allowed to move up to your speed (instead of up to double your speed). You can’t use this option unless you are restricted to taking only a standard action or move action on your turn.
Attacking on a Charge

After moving, you may make a single melee attack. You get a +2 bonus on the attack roll and take a -2 penalty to your AC until the start of your next turn.

A charging character gets a +2 bonus on the Strength check made to bull rush an opponent.

Even if you have extra attacks, such as from having a high enough base attack bonus or from using multiple weapons, you only get to make one attack during a charge.
Lances and Charge Attacks

A lance deals double damage if employed by a mounted character in a charge.
Weapons Readied against a Charge[/sblock]

AC 18 (20 norm) 
Hp  84/84

attack +18 
damage 2d6+12


1d20+18=20, 2d6+12=20
no crit damage 20 hp on creature at G,16, his 2 handed sword raised high and full body weight going into the attack


Spears, tridents, and certain other piercing weapons deal double damage when readied (set) and used against a charging character.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

[sblock=OOC Scott DeWar]
Yes very astute of you they _are_ quaggoths, from the Monsters of Faerun book. Also, yes that's fine. A charge works as long as you can reach them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2009)

[sblock= for the dm] I really need to forget what i have read in the monster manuals of previous editions. For once, I can verifyably say that I don't femember much about them, though. My table top friens all claim i have the books memorized. I try not to, though.

As for the charge thing. thanks[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2009)

*Rych*

Rych begins muttering to no one in particular, "I knew I should have fireballed the lot of them when I had the chance. You just don't have friendly encounters with pleasant fellows when you are dragon hunting in the jungles." He follows this with arcane words and a sharp gesture. A small swarm of missiles (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=3) darts from his finger tips to strike the first bear-man on the left. The missiles impact the enemy with 4 for staccato wump-sounds. 

OOC: AC21 with a 20% miss chance from blur. I'll get a proper stat block up next post.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

"Hells," Maighan mutters, and invokes a protective charm. Vines and creepers grow up from around her feet and twine up around her legs, following the contours of her body up under her armor and clothing. A moment later and the green plant matter hardens and turns brownish. When she takes a step it snaps away from the ground and flexes as she moves...all the while still looking quite tough.

(casting Barkskin)


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

*Iffy, Gnome Sorcerer, current AC: 21 (shield spell)*

Iffy whirls in a tight circle twice with his right arm pointing straight up.  As he brings his right arm down to point at the foes, he utters some arcane words of power, "Sila fortunatris a carolvila!"

Immediately, 4 rapidly spinning round saw blades of glittering force leap from his outstretched finger and fly into the foe, chewing flesh as they strike.

[Casting Magic Missile, Target: Critter #7]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Which one(s) oh Ifferious one?
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

[sblock=The Ifferious One replies]"Previous post edited to name target (#7).[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2009)

*cough* _Well, that worked better than I expected . . . and shows they're not friendly!_ the bloodied half-elf thinks. _I guess its time to go to work._

His bastard sword whistles as it cleaves the air, slashing toward one of the creatures in a brutal attack. The bastard sword stabs deep into its shoulder twice, the second strike cleaving the limb from its body. The quaggoth falls to the ground in a growing red pool.

Seeing the attack, Baelor steps forward out of concealment and engages the nearest humanoid, slashing at it with _Korralux_. The blade hums with the sound of electricity as it cuts through the air. The enemy falls to the ground, his muscles twitching involuntarily as the electricity courses through him.

[sblock=Rhun]
K14 is still concealed
[/sblock]

running at full speed, vernon draws his sword and speeds to be at the clerics side. The humanoid is surprised at the speed of Vernon and can't react in time. His head is lopped off by the viscious strike from The Meatshield of Baldur's Gate.

"Hells," Maighan mutters, and invokes a protective charm. Vines and creepers grow up from around her feet and twine up around her legs, following the contours of her body up under her armor and clothing. A moment later and the green plant matter hardens and turns brownish. When she takes a step it snaps away from the ground and flexes as she moves...all the while still looking quite tough.

Rych begins muttering to no one in particular, "I knew I should have fireballed the lot of them when I had the chance. You just don't have friendly encounters with pleasant fellows when you are dragon hunting in the jungles." He follows this with arcane words and a sharp gesture. A small swarm of darts from his finger tips to strike the first bear-man on the left. The missiles impact the enemy with 4 for staccato wump-sounds. 

Iffy whirls in a tight circle twice with his right arm pointing straight up.  As he brings his right arm down to point at the foes, he utters some arcane words of power, "Sila fortunatris a carolvila!"

Immediately, 4 rapidly spinning round saw blades of glittering force leap from his outstretched finger and fly into the foe, chewing flesh as they strike. Between Rych's and Iffy's missiles another enemy falls, with 8 scorch marks in his body.

The quaggoths begin shifting back into the forest, stabbing again at Mourn, but this time Kelemnvor's shield turns aside their attacks. Two launch attacks at Vernon and proving his name, the warrior receives a deep wound in his calf from the spear.

[sblock=Enemies look like this]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, except their fur is dyed differently.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
*So yeah, you guys apparently walked all over this fight...

Vernon takes 14 damage from 1 hit.

Status: 
Baelor - Hiding in Shadows
Rych - Blur - 46/48 rounds.
Iffy - Shield - 47/48 rounds.
Mourn - Shield of Faith - 47/48 rounds

Initiative:
Mourn - 22 <- You're up
Baelor - 19
Vernon - 19
Maighan - 16
Rych - 13
Iffy - 10
Enemies - 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Sorcerer 8, current AC: 21 shield spell 2/48*

Iffy will try to get in a parting _Magic Missile_ shot at the retreating hairballs. 4d4+4 to one, if he is able to do so.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2009)

Not one to let his enemies get away, the one-eyed dwarf rushes forward through the brush. He aims a savage blow of his axe against the nearest of the bear-like creatures.


*AC 25, Hit Points 93/93

10' move to K16. 3 point power attack vrs L17
Waraxe +1 +10 (1d10+10, +1d6 electricity /19-20)*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn steps up to another of the creatures that inflicted such grievous wounds on him and delivers two more blows. The first strikes cleanly(1d20+9=20, Damage 1d10+4=13) but he overextends himself and the second strike misses (1d20+4=11).

[sblock=OOC]5' Step to J17, attack creature at K18.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 37/72     AC: 24   AC(T): 17   AC(FF): 21
 Init: +02    ST(F):+12   ST(R):+08    ST(W):+14

  BAB: 06       CMB: 08

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Death's Edge            +9/+4     1d10+4      17-20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +9        1d10        19-20/x2

Channel Energy (Turn Undead, 4d6 Damage, DC 19) 8/8 per Day

Domain Powers:
    Death Domain		Protection Domain
    * Bleeding Touch		* Resistant Touch
    * Cause Fear (4/4)		* Sanctuary (4/4)
    * Death Knell		* Shield Other
    * Staff of Order (8/8)	* Aura of Protection (8/8)

Spells:
    Orisons			First Level
    * Detect Magic		* Command
    * Read Magic		* Doom
    * Resistance		* Protection from Evil (2/2)
    * Stabilize			* [s]Shield of Faith[/s]

    Second Level		Third Level
    * Calm Emotions		* Invisiblity Purge
    * Remove Paralysis		* Magic Circle Against Evil
    * Restoration, Lesser	* Searing Light
    * Spiritual Weapon		* Searing Light

    Fourth Level
    * Divine Power
    * Holy Smite
    * Order's Wrath
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2009)

Vernon shakes off the damage and moves to the next creature in sight (move to g,15 and attack F, 15) 

1d20+16=26, 2d6+12=18
not a critical

status: 70 hp of 84
ac: 20
touch:16
flat footed:18


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2009)

*Rych*

Seeing the Bear-men largely routed, Rych chooses to save his magic for more serious threats like thunder lizards. His sword leaps from its scabbard and floats menacingly before him. 

OOC: Full Defense.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

*OOC: Bump.*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Need an action from Shay... I'll update tomorrow at the latest if no sign of the elven druid...
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2009)

Seeing that the situation may not be too dire, Maighan decides against using more of her prepared spells so soon. Instead she pulls her finely crafted bow from its case over her shoulder and puts an arrow to nock, aiming at the nearest creature!

to hit: 13 (sigh...InvisCastle strikes again)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2215732/ 

Meanwhile, her 'tame' dire wolf lunges forward at terrifying speed, jaws snapping at the apelike monster!

To hit: 16
Damage: 18
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2215734/


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

The remaining creatures fall to a combination of axe, sword, and magical missiles, the ambushers clearly underestimated the skill of their adversaries.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, I missed this post Shay... Congrats! You've easily defeated the ambush. It turns out that Pathfinder PC's are a bit more powerful than 3.5e ones. I'll remember that in future battles. Although I didn't expect too much from a bunch of CR3 enemies.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2009)

Mourn lifts Kelemvor's symbol from his chest and focuses his will on his God. He chants a brief prayer and the party feels Kelemvor's warm regard wash over them (4d6=16). Healing completed, he also performs his ritual chant notifying Kelemvor of the new souls rushing to his demesne.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 53/72     AC: 24   AC(T): 17   AC(FF): 21
 Init: +02    ST(F):+12   ST(R):+08    ST(W):+14

  BAB: 06       CMB: 08

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Death's Edge            +9/+4     1d10+4      17-20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +9        1d10        19-20/x2

Channel Energy (Turn Undead, 4d6 Damage, DC 19) 7/8 per Day

Domain Powers:
    Death Domain		Protection Domain
    * Bleeding Touch		* Resistant Touch
    * Cause Fear (4/4)		* Sanctuary (4/4)
    * Death Knell		* Shield Other
    * Staff of Order (8/8)	* Aura of Protection (8/8)

Spells:
    Orisons			First Level
    * Detect Magic		* Command
    * Read Magic		* Doom
    * Resistance		* Protection from Evil (2/2)
    * Stabilize			* [s]Shield of Faith[/s]

    Second Level		Third Level
    * Calm Emotions		* Invisiblity Purge
    * Remove Paralysis		* Magic Circle Against Evil
    * Restoration, Lesser	* Searing Light
    * Spiritual Weapon		* Searing Light

    Fourth Level
    * Divine Power
    * Holy Smite
    * Order's Wrath
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]It turned out OK, but Mourn did lose over half his HP in one round . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Baelor emerges from the heavy undergrowth to rejoin his companions on the road, and grim smile on his face, his ornate axe dripping the blood of the routed foe. "Now that was some fun."


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Sorcerer 8, current AC: 21 shield spell 2/48*

Iffy mumbles an [aside]:  "Bloody uncouth Dwarves.  Thank goodness the rest of us are civilized!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

"Of course you are civilized" says Baelor, still smiling grimly. "Because we dwarves always defend you gnomes from your enemies, so you have time for your tea parties. Maybe if we let them play kick the gnome occasionally, you'd show a little respect."


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Sorcerer 8, current AC: 21 shld spell 10?/48*

Iffy is mortified. "Oh! Hehehe.  Heard that, did you?"  The average beet pales in comparison to Iffy's rosy cheeks about now.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

"Good ears," says the dwarf. "I'd make a lousy thie...er, scout without them."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Baelor emerges from the heavy undergrowth to rejoin his companions on the road, and grim smile on his face, his ornate axe dripping the blood of the routed foe. "Now that was some fun."






Leif said:


> Iffy mumbles an [aside]:  "Bloody uncouth Dwarves.  Thank goodness the rest of us are civilized!"






Rhun said:


> "Good ears," says the dwarf. "I'd make a lousy thie...er, scout without them."




Vernon smiles at the parlay betwee gnome and dwarf. he rolls his sholders and thne cleans the blood off his blade.

"that was a good strech, now where is the real battle?"









*OOC:*


 does it looke like thye were carrieing any treasure? {/ooc]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2009)

The dwarf shrugs at Vernon's words. "I suppose I should check..."


*Search +8*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

The bear-creatures (Quaggoths) were carrying only their mundane spears, of below average quality, and their loincloths. Either of these are lootable.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

Baelor spits on the ground. "Bah, what kind of critter scampers about the forest and doesn't even carry a few gems with it?" He shakes his head. "Most disappointing. Come, let us find this 'thunderlizard'. Perhaps it will offer more sport."


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Sorcerer 8, current AC: 21 shld spell 34?/48*

Iffy tags along as ever, protected for the moment by his lingering shield spell.  It will, presumably, lapse before our next dangerous encounter?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

Baelor cleans his axe on the fur of one of the downed enemies before standing and preparing to head out. With a nod to the others, he resumes following the path though the jungle.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Anyone have any issue moving forward?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Obviously, not I!
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Sorcerer 8, current AC: 21 shld spell 34?/48*

Nay!  The Gnomiferous One hath negative pending issues.  We await your pleasure, Oh Master of the Dungeons....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2009)

Let's light this candle!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2009)

Rych's sword floats back to the scabbard and his is ready to continue.


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Let's light this candle!



*Flick*  *Flick*  *Rasp*

Iffy's lighter seems to be out of fluid.  Can we get a refill, Mr. DM?

[sblock=Rhun]Ok, ok, this was a totally throwaway post.  Ya got me.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Baelor simply puts his head down and continues on, waving his companions after him with his axe.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

The group sets out after slaughtering the primitive jungle-dwellers, their spirits flush with the thrill of easy victory and they continue following the "thunder-lizards" trail. Maighan easily directs the group in following the tracks, pointing out deadly species of flora to avoid. The heat has become oppressive, but the party's gear was wisely chosen for a trek through the jungle, and you're able to fight off most of the effects. Buzzing insects bite at any exposed flesh and soon you can feel some ill effects from them.

[sblock=OOC]
Fort save DC 17 please
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Renau1g]
Does this count as poison for the purposes of Baelor's dwarven resistances?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2009)

*Mourn*

[sblock=Die Roll]Fortitude Save (1d20+12=18)

(Whew - just made it)[/sblock]

Mourn moves along in Maighan's wake, content to allow those with better woodcraft than he to lead the way.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Not poison, more like a disease. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

"Bah! Damnable bugs!" Baelor curses and swears, and swats at the bugs as he moves along, deeper into the jungle.


*Fort Save: Natural 20! Total roll of 30*


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Sorcerer 8, current AC: 21 shld spell 34?/48*

  Iffy missed it by a little: 1d20+6=14


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

*Rych*

Frustrated by the swarming bugs, Rych fires up his pipe and tries to drive them off with a surrounding cloud of expensive smoke. He seems to have at least modest success. 

OOC: Fort Save (1d20+5=21)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> The heat has become oppressive, but the party's gear was wisely chosen for a trek through the jungle, and you're able to fight off most of the effects. Buzzing insects bite at any exposed flesh and soon you can feel some ill effects from them.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Fort save DC 17 please
> [/sblock]




1d20+8=18 

As a guard of balder's gate, Vernon is quite use to filth and the insecs that aare associated with it, from when he woould be chasing criminals.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2009)

(OOC - lol...InvisCastle strikes again...)

MaighanFort: 15
Roll Lookup

Dire Wolf Fort: 18
Roll Lookup


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

The group continues moving forward, some more bothered by the buzzing insects that infect this place than others, and eventually, after about two long hard hours of jungle travel, the beast's trail suddenly breaks into a circular clearing trampled into the jungle floor. Inside one of the huge footprints, stands a framework of rough-hewn branches lashed together with jungle vines. Hanging from the wooden frame are the bloody, battered corpses of soldiers, with the symbol of Fort Belurian on them.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

"Well, these soldiers apparently couldn't stop the beast, either." The dwarf kneels down to search the bodies for any clues or other items of interest. "I hope we are gaining on the creature."


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Sorcerer 8, AC: 17*

"Ugh," is Iffy's reaction to the carnage.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

"this could be a trap to get us right here by more of those creatures that tried to ambush us. for all I know, they could somehow be controlling the thunder beast."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Baelor shrugs, a hint of a smile on his lips. "Then we'll kill all of them, and their pets."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Vernon looks to the size of the footprint ans guesses what the size of the creature, then shudders at the thought of it being called a "pet".

[sblock=oh wow!] hey! this is post number 4000! wahoooo![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Sorcerer 8, AC: 17*

Iffy begins to softly sing a Gnomish folk melody, "Oh, why can't all Gnomes just get along? / Why must kobolds live so long? / Why do they plague us 'til they die? / They sizzle so merrily when they fry!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

"Well, if there attracted to singin', looks like the gnome will get it first." The dwarf smiles at Iffy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

vernon smiles at the tune sung by Iffy, " lets hope that it is not attracted to singing. we would find him if it steps on the little guy.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

"Just remember, it may be big, but that just means it falls harder when you chop its foot off!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Vernon paces out the foot print width and length and says, " can you imagine the size of that ankle? and do you think it will stay still long enough to let us chop it off? good luck on that."

Vernon is trying to remain light hearted, the the grim sight of the dead mercenaries throws a rather dark and morbid shadow on the comment.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Baelor shrugs and looks up at the warrior. "I've killed bigger," he says flatly. Whether the dwarf is telling the truth or not, though, is anyone's guess.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

vernon looks the dwar in the eyes and thinks '_*he is probably lying*_, the suspicious nature of the guards man kicking in. 

IC seems to be down, so just for the record, sense motive is +13


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Baelor offers Vernon a wink of his one good eye. 


*OOC: I just realized Baelor's bluff is only +2...his intimidate, on the other hand, is a +17.

Plus, I really don't know if he is lying. I don't know what he has killed in the past! LOL.*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

Taking the wink as a blink, Vernon considers that as a sign of guilt.









*OOC:*


as vernon is a guards man, to him everyone is guilty until provin innocent. He is naturally suspicios on to of that so he thinks every one a potentil lyer. so the poor dwarf is stuck with not knowing wht vernon may be thinking.*snicker*


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Sorcerer 8, AC: 17*

"Are you two galoots going to just stand there and have a pi***** contest all day, or are we going to go really kill some stuff??"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

i think we are waiting on a response from the dm.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

OOC: Iffy doesn't know from any DM, he's just getting tired of listening to those two testosterone-drunk dudes!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

*OOC:*


oops, your comment was in character, sorry.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Are you two galoots going to just stand there and have a pi***** contest all day, or are we going to go really kill some stuff??"




"Vernon and I are certainly planning on doing some killing," says the dwarf, looking at Iffy. "I thought you were going to be having one of yer gnomish tea parties." The dwarf feigns delicately holding a small tea cup in his hand and sipping from it, and then breaks into a loud guffaw.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

As the group continues their banter in front of the effigy, a pair of large hunting cats burst from the jungle, their mouths red and their orange and black stripes allowed them to blend in with the terrain. The creatures are over 10 feet long and their powerful muscles are obvious as they tear across the jungle floor. With a terrible roar they descend upon the heroes, the first launching itself with a great leap at Baelor, catching him with a pair of deadly front paws, a clamp-like jaw, which hold on the dwarf and slash him with its back paws.

The second launches herself at Vernon, also slamming its 6,000lb frame into the warrior with tremendous force. The claws slash, the mouth bites down and forces Vernon to the ground, where two more back paws rake more wounds in the human.

[sblock=OOC]
*Be careful what you wish for oh bloodthirsty ones 

*Surprise round just finished - Baelor hit by two claws, bite and two rakes, grappled opposed check is 33. 27 from claws, 13 from bite and 15 from rakes for a total of 55 damage. Vernon - 24 from claws, 10 from bite, 16 from rakes for a total of 50 damage. You are also grappled, check is 28

*Initiatives please:

Tigers - 22
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy's init. is +2, but invisible castle is down at the moment.  [HTTP 500 Internal Server Error]

As soon as he is able, Iffy will serve up 4 delectable _magic missiles_ to the cuddly kitties -- two apiece, please?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Baelor growls in pain from the tigers attack, spitting into the creature's face. He works his axe free, and attempts to use it to kill the wicked jungle cat.


*AC: 25, Hit Points 38/93

Initiative +10 (IC is down)
Full Attack: +1 shocking waraxe: +11/+6 (1d10+7, +1d6 electricity /19-20) 
(Penalty for being grappled included)
*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2009)

*Mourn*

Mourn, caught completely off guard in spite of his incredible perceptive abilities, stands and gapes at the two enormous tigers mauling his friends.

[sblock=OOC]Action post will come much later : Initiative (1d20+2=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard is somewhat taken aback by the sudden fierce attack on his companions, but after only a moment's hesitation he starts to focus his attention on his blade. The sword leaps from his back, bursts into flame and streaks (1d20+12=21) toward the closest cat. 

OOC: If a 21 hits, damage (2d6+8+1d6=21). 
Initiative (1d20+2=16)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

vernon's inititive:
1d20+6=13

vernon's grappl check vs. 28:
1d20+12=13

A natral 1. ugh.

Vernon is totally caught unawares of the attack and no matter how he may twist, he fails to break free at this time.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 30, 2009)

[sblock=DeWar]
Don't forget that you can attack while grappled in Pathfinder
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

[sblock=rena1g] oops, I will amend after work today![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Bump. Think I need an amended action from DeWar and an action from Shay
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

[sblock=dm rena1g] crap! for got about that! give me a moment to deturmine what weapon he has in hand and read the pathfinder rules on attacking while grappled. i am not sure of what I can do and cannot do in the rules. have you adopted the pathfinder rpg srd?[/sblock]

this is what I found:

[sblock=pfrpgsrd grappeled ]
Grappled: A grappled creature is restrained by a creature, trap, or effect. Grappled creatures cannot move and take a –4 penalty to Dexterity. A grappled creature takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls and combat maneuver checks, except those made to grapple or escape a grapple. In addition, grappled creatures can take no action that requires two hands to perform. A grappled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a concentration check (DC 10 + grappler's CMB + spell level), or lose the spell. Grappled creatures cannot make attacks of opportunity.

A grappled creature cannot use Stealth to hide from the creature grappling it, even if a special ability, such as hide in plain sight, would normally allow it to do so. If a grappled creature becomes invisible, through a spell or other ability, it gains a +2 circumstance bonus on its CMD to avoid being grappled, but receives no other benefit.
[/sblock]
so if I read this right, he has a -4 to dex and -2 to attack...
1d20 14=30, 2d6 12=20, 1d20 9=13, 2d6 12=18









*OOC:*


i wasn't sure if he gets a full round attack or if he gets just one attack. if one, then ignore the second attack.







his stats are as follows:
A/C: 18 ; touch: 14 ; ff 16 Hp:29/84

ps: if he gets pinned, it looks like all he can do is try to break the pin or escape.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Bump for Shay, if no action posted tomorrow I'll NPC
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

check this out:

 Missing in action? maybe not


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

*OOC: With that said, let's get this show on the road. I'm anxious to be eaten by tigers.*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2009)

(OOC - Apologies for holding things up. Many reasons; no excuses.)

As Ragnar the dire wolf leaps into the fray, Maighan comes up behind Vernon and carefully applies some healing magic to him!

(Cure Moderate Wounds on Vernon for 22 damage healed.)

Dire wolf rolls a pair of natural 1's.
Roll Lookup


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Baelor growls in pain from the tigers attack, spitting into the creature's face. He works his axe free, and attempts to use it to kill the wicked jungle cat. His first blow finds the unprotected underside, but the second one is unable to pierce the vicious foe's hide.

The wizard is somewhat taken aback by the sudden fierce attack on his companions, but after only a moment's hesitation he starts to focus his attention on his blade. The sword leaps from his back, bursts into flame and streaks toward the closest cat causing a deep wound in the feline. 

Vernon is blindsided by the tiger, but he still manages to swing his weapon hard on the creature drawing a deep wound.

Iffy fires off four magical projectiles that strike the sides of the tigers, leaving tiny scorch marks in them.

As Ragnar the dire wolf leaps into the fray, Maighan comes up behind Vernon and carefully applies some healing magic to him! 

The wolf is unable to grab hold of the tiger, despite its best efforts, but Vernon feels the cooling sensation of the healing from Maighan.

Mourn, caught completely off guard in spite of his incredible perceptive abilities, stands and gapes at the two enormous tigers mauling his friends.

[sblock=OOC]

Total Damage taken by tigers: #1 - 39, #2 - 27

Baelor - 1d20+11=26, 1d20+6=13, 1d10+7+1d6=12, 1d10+7+1d6=20  Hits #1 for 12 damage, misses with second attack

Rych hits #1 for 21 damage

Vernon hits #2 for 20, misses with second attack

first two on #1, second 2 on #2 (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=2) Iffy hits #1 for 6 damage and #2 for 7 damage

Maighan heals Vernon for 22, wolf misses

Initiative:

Baelor Badaxe - 27 1d20+10=27 
Tigers - 22
Rych - 16
Vernon - 13
Iffy - 4 - 1d20+2=4 
Mourn - 4 <- youre up then Rhun.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn attempts a touch and a sword attack on the tiger wrestling with Baelor.  His fingers brush the huge tiger's shoulder lightly, and blood begins oozing through the pelt where his fingers touched. His sword attack is wide.

[sblock=Actions/Results]_Bleeding Touch_ (Death Domain Power): Tiger takes 1d6 Bleed Damage (1d6=1) per round for eight rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Baelor grinds his teeth against the pain, and only hopes he can hold the tiger off long enough to be rescued before its jaws close on his throat. With that in mind, he continues to chop at the great beast with his axe. 


*AC: 25, Hit Points 38/93

Full Attack: +1 shocking waraxe: +11/+6 (1d10+7, +1d6 electricity /19-20) 
(Penalty for being grappled included)
*


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Mourn attempts a touch and a sword attack on the tiger wrestling with Baelor, but both attacks miss.




OOC - What were the rolls? The AC/defenses are pretty low, especially when they're grappling.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2009)

*Sorry, Rhun!*

[sblock=TH Rolls/OOC]To Hit (1d20+8=9, 1d20+4=8)

Also realized I should have healed Baelor rather than trying to hit the beast . . . having trouble thinking like a Cleric rather than a combatant.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

[sblock=Mowlgi]
Amazingly the touch attack hits (with the -4 penalty to Dex)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2009)

[sblock=Ryan]Cool! Previous post (#375) amended with action/damage. Now if Baelor can only hang on for another round Mourn will try to heal him . . .[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Mourn attempts a touch and a sword attack on the tiger wrestling with Baelor.  His fingers brush the huge tiger's shoulder lightly, and blood begins oozing through the pelt where his fingers touched. His sword attack is wide.

Baelor grinds his teeth against the pain, and only hopes he can hold the tiger off long enough to be rescued before its jaws close on his throat. With that in mind, he continues to chop at the great beast with his axe. His axe again finds the soft underbelly of the beast, but the second blow is awkward as the blood covering his hands nearly causes the axe to fall from the dwarf's hands.

The tigers back claws continue to draw blood from Baelor, but he manages to avoid the deadly jaws of the creature.

Vernon similarly manages to hold the creatures jaws at bay, but isn't so fortunate with its hind legs which draw two more long deep wounds.

[sblock=OOC]
No need to update map, no changes since last post.

Baelor
1d20+11=27, 1d20+6=8, 1d10+7=11, 1d10+7=16, 1d6=6, 1d6=1 

Total Damage taken by tigers: #1 - 27, #2 - 59

Baelor takes 18 damage from the 2 rake attacks, but it misses on its bite

Vernon takes 19 damage from 2 rakes, but it misses on bite.

Initiative:

Baelor Badaxe - 27 1d20+10=27 
Tigers - 22 
Rych - 16 <- you're up
Vernon - 13
Iffy - 4 - 1d20+2=4 
Mourn - 4 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

This time, the half-elf touches his comrade. Soothing waves of healing flow into the surly dwarf as Mourn focuses his will on the great beyond and calls forth Kelemvor's healing power.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Spontaneous Cure Critical Wounds (4d8+8=21) (sacrifice Order's Wrath).

(What is it with me and the fargin' _*ones*_? A one for my touch attack damage and two ones on my healing roll! Curse you, IC!

Bleed Damage (1d6=3) (Second Round).[/sblock]

[sblock=Ryan]Speaking of *ones*, I just noticed that Mourn's touch attack was a natural one - so that bleed damage probably shouldn't be happening . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 72/72     AC: 21   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 19
 Init: +02    ST(F):+12   ST(R):+08    ST(W):+14

  BAB: 06       CMB: 08

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Death's Edge            +9/+4     1d10+4      17-20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +9        1d10        19-20/x2

Channel Energy (Turn Undead, 4d6 Damage, DC 19) 8/8 per Day

Domain Powers:
    Death Domain		Protection Domain
    * Bleeding Touch		* Resistant Touch
    * Cause Fear (4/4)		* Sanctuary (4/4)
    * Death Knell		* Shield Other
    * Staff of Order (8/8)	* Aura of Protection (8/8)

Spells:
    Orisons			First Level
    * Detect Magic		* Command
    * Read Magic		* Doom
    * Resistance		* Protection from Evil (2/2)
    * Stabilize			* [s]Shield of Faith[/s]

    Second Level		Third Level
    * Calm Emotions		* Invisiblity Purge
    * Remove Paralysis		* Magic Circle Against Evil
    * Restoration, Lesser	* Searing Light
    * Spiritual Weapon		* Searing Light

    Fourth Level
    * Divine Power
    * Holy Smite
    * [s]Order's Wrath[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

vernon is about to try and struggle out of the grip of the huger tiger, but considers that killing is is the best way out of its deathly grip

1d20+16=27, 1d20+11=30, 2d6+12=17, 2d6+12=19

second attacd attas a possible crit! crit confirm:

1d20+11=28, 2d6+12=19
17! wow! a crit again!

I for got about tyhe penalty for being grappled so the following changes are applicable

attack one 25, damage 15
attack two  28 with a base of 17, so still a critical, damage 17
cri8t confirm 15, damage 17

total damage:49


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

"Get off o' me, you overgrown kitten!" shouts the dwarf, still hacking as best he can from his position under the beast.


*AC: 25, Hit Points 41/93

Full Attack: +1 shocking waraxe: +11/+6 (1d10+7, +1d6 electricity /19-20) 
(Penalty for being grappled included)
*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard's floating blade (1d20+12=23) whips down to slice (2d6+8+1d6=16) into the first tiger again.


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy uses his racial _speak with animals_ ability and says to the kitties, "Look, we'd rather not kill you, and if you leave now, we won't.  But if you keep on your present course, you'll soon be dead.  I advise you to leave now, while you still can."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

The wizard's floating whips down to into the first tiger again, drawing a deep wound into the creature.

Vernon is about to try and struggle out of the grip of the huger tiger, but considers that killing is is the best way out of its deathly grip. The deadly weapon drives deep into the creature eliciting a howl of pain.

Iffy uses his racial _speak with animals_ ability and says to the kitties, "Look, we'd rather not kill you, and if you leave now, we won't.  But if you keep on your present course, you'll soon be dead.  I advise you to leave now, while you still can."

This time, the half-elf touches his comrade. Soothing waves of healing flow into the surly dwarf as Mourn focuses his will on the great beyond and calls forth Kelemvor's healing power, but with the tiger and Baelor rolling around Mourn can't grab hold to transfer the spell.

"Get off o' me, you overgrown kitten!" shouts the dwarf, still hacking as best he can from his position under the beast, but can't get the hold on his weapon correctly.

Maighan also begins speaking with animals and adds her voice to Iffy's plea.

The tigers both release their meals, realizing that these prey weren't an easy meal and begin to bound off into the jungle.

[sblock=OOC]
Vernon and Baelor can take AoO's against the tigers as they run.

Baelor
1d20+11=15, 1d20+6=11, 1d10+7+1d6=11, 1d10+7+1d6=21 miss x 2



Initiative:

Baelor Badaxe - 27 1d20+10=27 
Tigers - 22 
Rych - 16 <- you're up
Vernon - 13
Iffy - 4 - 1d20+2=4 
Mourn - 4 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Baelor leaps to his feet, bloodied and wounded, an angry look upon his face. His wounds don't stop him from shouts after the cats. "Get back here, you furry beasts! I'm gonna make me a cloak of your hides!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2009)

Vernon Mandion's AOO:
1d20+16=19, 2d6+12=18 

it is a good solid hit, though not the best possible. he grunts with the effort as he attacks the tiger escaping it's impending doom


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

*Rych*

The great flaming blade floats after the retreating tigers just long enough to make sure they keep retreating and then flies back to its master and slips into the scabbard on his back just after the flames wink out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

Mourn places his hand on the holy symbol on his breast and focuses his will, again summoning the healing energies of his deity.

[sblock=OOC]Channel Positive Energy (4d6=8) HP to all within range.

(IC _*loves*_ Mourn! Rollin' in da _*ones*_, baby!)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2009)

Vernon picks himself off  the ground and says to Mourn, "thankyou priest" he then cleans the cat blood from his sword


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
So, you doing anything else or continue following the trail?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I think we were in the process of checking out the steaked out humans that were ment to be the lunch of the dire kittens.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

"Thanks, priest," says Baelor, feeling a bit better after the healing. "I feel a mite better."


*AC: 25, Hit Points 54/93
*


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Too bad you still look the same," mumbles Iffy softly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2009)

"Not a problem - it's part of the reason I'm along. I just wish it didn't feel like something is blocking my connection to Kelemvor. My channeling of His energy hasn't been very effective lately."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2009)

Vernon is about to comment to what Iffy had said, but refrains, then turns his attention to what was just mentioned.

"are you sayint there may be nefarious and malevolant powers at work here that may be hampering your divne connetions?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

"Probably just the heat and humidity," says Baelor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2009)

*Mourn Braegan*

"Such a statement would be pure speculation at this point. The fact is simply that my healing magics have not been very effective the past couple of times I've put them to use."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

*OOC: You should be in one of my games, Mowgli! I allow rerolling of 1s on healing spells. *


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: You should be in one of my games, Mowgli! I allow rerolling of 1s on healing spells. *




*OOC: That surely would have helped, since two of the four dice came up singles. 

Hey, wait a minute - Ryan uses that rule as well!  Ryan, may I re-roll those ones?*

Just in Case (2d6=7) (That would make the total 13 rather than 08).


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2009)

ooc - In an out of combat scenario such as this, sure, but once the fighting's starting, the bones fall as they may.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2009)

OOC: So if I try to heal during combat I don't re-roll ones? Or do you mean if I forget the rule when I roll? If it's the first you should edit the first OOC post . . .


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

IC - Two paths lie before you, one to return to the Fort and the other to continue following the "dragon's" trail. Nothing else of interest is on the bodies and no hidden treasures are in the area.

OOC - sorry, forgot my own borrowed house rule. Ignore my previous post.

All 1's shall be re-rolled on healing spells.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

Pointing to the trail away from the fort, Vernon says, " That way then?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2009)

*Mourn*

"It is what we came to do . . .  Onward, is my vote."


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy sighs, "Well, let's be about it, then, shall we?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2009)

*OOC:*


 who was in the lead before?


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2009)

OOC:  No doubt it was that impetuous Dwarf!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

OOC: Rych remains near the rear of the group as is his custom. 

"Let's continue to follow the 'dragon'."  He refills his pipe as the others sort themselves out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I believe this is our lead person, followed by vernon:




Rhun said:


> "Good ears," says the dwarf. "I'd make a lousy thie...er, scout without them."




right?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2009)

Baelor leads the way, hoping that no further attacks by jungle cats would be forthcoming.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

The jungle continues before you, after walking for another couple of miles you see the path widen, if only slightly. 

A lone centaur stands along the path, the female carries a wooden quarterstaff, but wears little in the way of clothing, only a simple piece of fabric strategically worn across her chest. She holds up a hand to stop you when you are about 75 feet away.

*"The Prince and his killers are no longer welcome in this jungle. You shall slaughter and enslave no longer. Return to your homeland or face the jungle's wrath. This conflict will end!"* she calls out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmmm, I had a bad feeling about the 'lord' of this Island. Who would do good to parlay with the lady ?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

*Baelor Badaxe*

"I've had about enough of this place," says Baelor, loud enough for the centaur to hear him. He readies his shield and raises his axe. "We've not enslaved or slaughtered any that did not provoke it," he says in response. "And should you continue to threaten us, you might find yourself amongst that number."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2009)

"OK, _he's_ pretty good at it . . ."

Mourn readies himself to back his teammate's play.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

The highly charismatic Iffy softly says to Baelor, "Hold, my impetuous but valiant friend.  Let us not make an enemy from someone who can be a very useful ally for us."  And then louder, where the centaur can hear, he continues, "Lady of the Wood, you do honor to your charge, but we want neither to bring death nor servitude to the good folk of this wood.  We are seeking to rid the wood of its greatest foe of these days, the Dragon.  Know you whence we may find said beast?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "I've had about enough of this place," says Baelor, loud enough for the centaur to hear him. He readies his shield and raises his axe. "We've not enslaved or slaughtered any that did not provoke it," he says in response. "And should you continue to threaten us, you might find yourself amongst that number."






Leif said:


> The highly charismatic Iffy softly says to Baelor, "Hold, my impetuous but valiant friend.  Let us not make an enemy from someone who can be a very useful ally for us."  And then louder, where the centaur can hear, he continues, "Lady of the Wood, you do honor to your charge, but we want neither to bring death nor servitude to the good folk of this wood.  We are seeking to rid the wood of its greatest foe of these days, the Dragon.  Know you whence we may find said beast?"




*"Liars! You and your foul prince came to our shores with no knowledge of the jungle and we kept you from death. You repaid us with slavery and murder. Now my people hurl the jungle's precious resources at your walls to drive you from these lands, while you crash about blindly, destroying anything that displeases you. There is no defense for any of you. All of you share the blame"* the centaur continues.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2009)

Thinking these are mighty bold words for a lone centaur, Rych concentrates on possible foes in the surrounding jungle.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Quite taken aback by this outburst, Iffy tries again:  "Again, Lady Centaur, you do us a grievous wrong by grouping us with the villains that you speak of.  In fact, we have only recently arrived on these shores and know nothing of which you speak.  We do not seek to harm you or any other of the fair creatures of this wood.  All that we desire is simple passage and to find the dragon so that we can put it to the sword.  How may we convince you of our sincerity?  There must be some token that we can give you that will allay your fears?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2009)

The centaur seems quite surprised at the truthfulness of the gnome, and lowers her quarterstaff, and begins moving closer, slowly trotting.

*"Your words bear some truth and most of you are not human so that struck me as odd at first. I assumed you were hired by the prince to kill us. Before we continue any further, know that I will see Prince Henri executed for his crimes against our people."* she says, still a good distance away.

[sblock=OOC]
Good thing Iffy has a high CHA, rolled a 26 on your diplomacy check, moved her from hostile to indifferent. Hope you're ok with me using my DM loaded dice 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2009)

Seeing that the gnome seems to be getting somewhere with the horse-wench, Baelor remains uncharacteristically quiet. Though it seemed he might be needing to have a talk with this Prince Henri when they got back...a talk which the dwarf felt certain would be best handled at knife-point.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*



renau1g said:


> The centaur seems quite surprised at the truthfulness of the gnome, and lowers her quarterstaff, and begins moving closer, slowly trotting.
> 
> *"Your words bear some truth and most of you are not human so that struck me as odd at first. I assumed you were hired by the prince to kill us. Before we continue any further, know that I will see Prince Henri executed for his crimes against our people."* she says, still a good distance away.



Siezing the initiative while he may, Iffy presses his advantage, "Yes, and you are very correct to feel that way.  We woodland fey types should always stick together.  Pray tell us all about Prince Henri's foul deeds so that we may help you in your quest, once the dragon has been slain and he has paid us our money, of course."


renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Good thing Iffy has a high CHA, rolled a 26 on your diplomacy check, moved her from hostile to indifferent. Hope you're ok with me using my DM loaded dice [/sblock]



[sblock=ok, whatever]Hey, I'm not proud, I'll take it![/sblock]



Rhun said:


> Seeing that the gnome seems to be getting somewhere with the horse-wench, Baelor remains uncharacteristically quiet. Though it seemed he might be needing to have a talk with this Prince Henri when they got back...a talk which the dwarf felt certain would be best handled at knife-point.



OOC: Thanks, man.  Trust me, I'm as amazed as you are, but let's see how it plays out, eh?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *"Liars! You and your foul prince came to our shores with no knowledge of the jungle and we kept you from death. You repaid us with slavery and murder. Now my people hurl the jungle's precious resources at your walls to drive you from these lands, while you crash about blindly, destroying anything that displeases you. There is no defense for any of you. All of you share the blame"* the centaur continues.






Leif said:


> Siezing the initiative while he may, Iffy presses his advantage, "Yes, and you are very correct to feel that way.  We woodland fey types should always stick together.  Pray tell us all about Prince Henri's foul deeds so that we may help you in your quest, once the dragon has been slain and he has paid us our money, of course."
> 
> [sblock=ok, whatever]Hey, I'm not proud, I'll take it![/sblock]
> 
> ...




Vernon listens to the parlay between his party and the centaur, then says to the party, "If you hold my major weapons and quiver, I would like to approach the centaur with Iffy to speak under a white flag of truce if she is amiable. I have a personal intrest vested in this venture, that of the wellbeing of my brother. I wish to inquire of his whereabouts from her and if she and her peoples are holding him, i would like to see to his realease, and what that would intail to endevor to happen."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

The dwarf shrugs, and offers to hold Vernon's arms. "Give it a try then..."


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Hearing Vernon's indistinct voice slightly behind him, and seeing him begin to move forward, Iffy guesses Vernon's intent and speaks to the centaur, "Lady Centaur, my compatriot, Vernon, and myself would like a approach to a more comfortable distance for continuing this conversation.  May be do so with your leave?"  Iffy hopes that Vernon will hold his position until the centaur gives her assent to be approached.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2009)

Vernon makes a deliberate show of removing his sword, mace bow and quiver, than hands each to Baelor.

"Master Iffy, at your lead, then will I move.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

Baelor takes the weapons, shaking his head in disapproval, but he remains quiet.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2009)

Rych leaves his sword in its sheath and simply stands smoking his pipe, but his eyes are alert for any additional potintial foes in the area. 

OOC: I'm going to be out of town until next Friday, please npc Rych as needed.


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

OOC:  Iffy will await the Lady Centaur's reply before he and Vernon make another move.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

Baelor cocks his head, listening closely to the sounds of the forest, as his keen eye sweeps the foliage, wary of any ambush or enemies lurking about unseen.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

"Iffy, I greatly appreciate this. In the search for my brother's whereabouts I will endever not to put the party at risk" says Vernon to the gnome.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

*"Very well come forward, but don't approach within 20 feet of me."* she calls out.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

Baelor considers charging the centaur, just to shake things up...but he decides to be good for the moment.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Iffy, I greatly appreciate this. In the search for my brother's whereabouts I will endever not to put the party at risk" says Vernon to the gnome.



Iffy mumbles a reply, "Don't worry about it.  We haven't survived it yet, but, hey, that's the nature of our business after all."


renau1g said:


> *"Very well come forward, but don't approach within 20 feet of me."* she calls out.



"Darn, wouldn't you just know it!  I've left my measuring stick at home today!"  Iffy will stop himself and Vernon _well_ outside the 20 feet of space requested by the centaur.  More like about 30 feet as near as Iffy can judge it.  He whispers to vernon, "One never knows what these horsefolk use to set the length of their so-called 'feet,' although I suppose it is a help to us that she is female!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2009)

Vernon looks to iffy and gives an *_ahem_* to clear his throat, presumably, bows respectfully, and then he speaks, "Honorable lady of the horse folk, I and my party are not of the '_prince's_ forces that you mentioned before, and even I am here on other pretenses other then the fact that word has not been heard from the peoples of the mainland that are statined here. I personally am seeking my brother, Whome the '_prince_ cared naught to hear about, but rather calously sent us on our way to deal with his problem. If those who we saw that were imprisoned with out any spoken just cause at the fort, then please sperak of such. if they are not, then who do you refoer to?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

*"The centaurs had built a structure with the bodies of the soldiers they killed, along with the tyrannosaur, if your brother was not among them, then perhaps he is held prisoner at the Temple. I believe the first step is to stop the dinosaur's attacks on the Fort, which I can aid you with, there is no need to kill the beast." * she says


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2009)

The guardsman shudders at the thought of his brother's body being used to make a wall, but takes hope in the possibility that he yet lives at this temple mentioned.

"I am ameable to that", Says Vernon, "may we return to our party to discuss this preferable change of plans?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

She nods


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

Baelor continues to scan their surroundings as he waits for Iffy and Vernon to return to the group.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy executes an elaborate and quite courtly bow to the Lady Centaur.  "I thank the Lady for hearing our entreaty.  I hope that we may both profit greatly from our association."  And to Vernon he says, "I wouldn't fret overmuch about the 'wall' thing.  He's most likely too spry to be caught up in any such thing, isn't he?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2009)

Vernon gives a respectable bow to the lady centaur and tuns to iffy, "He joined the fists because he was never too spry. Shall we back to our party?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy's curiosity finally get the better of him:  "A moment, Lady, if you please --  I find myself extremely curious as to just what your plan for the Great Lizard is, since you expressed a willingness to help us eliminate the threat but also clearly stated that there is no need to kill the beast.  What would you have us do?  Learn the lizard language and languidly lounge about and exchange lies with it?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2009)

Rych is most curious to hear the answer to Iffy's question as well. He continues to watch for trouble.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2009)

Mourn holds his peace, scanning the jungle for further trouble.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> Iffy's curiosity finally get the better of him:  "A moment, Lady, if you please --  I find myself extremely curious as to just what your plan for the Great Lizard is, since you expressed a willingness to help us eliminate the threat but also clearly stated that there is no need to kill the beast.  What would you have us do?  Learn the lizard language and languidly lounge about and exchange lies with it?"




*"The reason the beast is attacking is that the body of its offspring has been trying to recover it from the area. It is buried there to draw the creature there by the centaurs. If you return it to the dinosaur`s lair it might just stop the attacks"*she replies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2009)

"Buried? Buried where? And why were the Centaur trieing to draw the dinosaur out of its lair?
Was it to exact revenge on the people of the fort for breaking the laws of this land?"

Vernon's mind was hard at work. Laws were laws. He was a guardsman after all. upholding the law of the land was his duty. Baulder's Gate or not.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*



renau1g said:


> *"The reason the beast is attacking is that the body of its offspring has been trying to recover it from the area. It is buried there to draw the creature there by the centaurs. If you return it to the dinosaur`s lair it might just stop the attacks"*she replies.



"Oh, wow, M'Lady of Hooves, I'm not entirely sure that I followed that sentence, but let me see if I can come pretty close to what you mean - Are you saying that the beast is after the earthly remains of one of its children?  Tell me again, please, how did it lose these remains?  And why would the centaurs, your own people, wish to bring the wrath of the dinosaur down upon these innocents?  And why do you tell us these things now?  Oh, yeah!  It's just my charm and good looks, isn't it, Hot Stuff!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2009)

_'the reason why may be that the people of the fort started this war.'_ thinks veron to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

Baelor stays vigilant while the others continue to talk to the centaur. He could just see these jungle dwellers ambushing them, as had already happened this day. He would be prepared.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Oh, wow, M'Lady of Hooves, I'm not entirely sure that I followed that sentence, but let me see if I can come pretty close to what you mean - Are you saying that the beast is after the earthly remains of one of its children?  Tell me again, please, how did it lose these remains?  And why would the centaurs, your own people, wish to bring the wrath of the dinosaur down upon these innocents?  And why do you tell us these things now?  Oh, yeah!  It's just my charm and good looks, isn't it, Hot Stuff!"




*"Yes, the dinosaur lost its offspring while it was hunting, I would presume, although I fear that my son, Lucien, is responsible. My son has taken control of our tribe and wished to use the beast to exact vengeance on the Prince for his arrogance and enslavement of our people. I do not agree with Lucien's tactics, but I fear for any retribution from the Prince. That is what I assumed you were doing here as you appear far more heavily armed than the previous patrols. "* she replies


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*



renau1g said:


> *"Yes, the dinosaur lost its offspring while it was hunting, I would presume, although I fear that my son, Lucien, is responsible. My son has taken control of our tribe and wished to use the beast to exact vengeance on the Prince for his arrogance and enslavement of our people. I do not agree with Lucien's tactics, but I fear for any retribution from the Prince. That is what I assumed you were doing here as you appear far more heavily armed than the previous patrols. "* she replies




Iffy now begins speaking louder, hoping that his words are heard by his friends.  
"Actually, Lady, we have been hired by the Prince to eliminate the so-called 'dragon,' which, you tell us, is actually a dinosaur.  But, if what you say is true, then perhaps we can eliminate the danger without risking life and limb by fighting the creature.  Of course, then we would not get paid as expected.  Maybe we can find some other mission to fulfill in place of the original?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2009)

"Iffy, perhaps a peaceful ending of some sort," Vernon is apperently going where a guardsman rarely goes ... thinking on an endeavor. His forehead is furrowed heavily as he contemplates possible solutions to this cler impasse. 

"Mi'lady, do you have a camp? I think better on this level  of contemplations with a meal of some sort. I understand the, uh, 'prince' wants the dragon gone and his actions to go unchecked; your son wants revenge. Perhaps we can come up with a further solution beyond the dismissing of the dinosaur back to its lair."


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Peaceful endings are fine, as far as they go, but gold, gems, and other glittery things are usually needed to quiet the growling of the tummy.  After all, we didn't journey this whole vast distance just to help these good people find peace!  (Unless they will pay us for it?)"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

"Are we going to kill something?" calls Baelor to the others. "Or are we going to stand around all day?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2009)

"**sigh**"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Iffy, perhaps a peaceful ending of some sort," Vernon is apperently going where a guardsman rarely goes ... thinking on an endeavor. His forehead is furrowed heavily as he contemplates possible solutions to this cler impasse.
> 
> "Mi'lady, do you have a camp? I think better on this level  of contemplations with a meal of some sort. I understand the, uh, 'prince' wants the dragon gone and his actions to go unchecked; your son wants revenge. Perhaps we can come up with a further solution beyond the dismissing of the dinosaur back to its lair."




*"I am open to discussion here, I have no camp, it is too dangerous to stop for long periods of time in the jungles. You can bring your friends closer if they choose, or even better, he can kill Prince Henri, that would be beneficial"* she replies


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy motions to the rest of the group and waves them over.  "Come on over, guys, what's taking you so long?  We're gettin' tired of waiting on you!"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2009)

Baelor moves closer. "Now are you going to tell us what's going on here, or do I need to finish hunting down this lizard by myself?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 15, 2009)

The centaur will relive her previous discussion with the other two.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4958449-post447.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4960888-post452.html


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2009)

Mourn also moves up at Iffy's invitation, and listens attentively as the centaur relates her information.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

*Rych*

Still not ready to trust the centaur, Rych moves up, but doesn't get too close and continues to watch the surrounding jungle.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Baelor looks at Iffy. "You have a spell for digging?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

Vernon asks the centaur a question at the end of her re-telling, "how big is this baby dinosaur? and I am guessing you know where it is buried? perhaps how deep in the ground as well.


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*



Rhun said:


> Baelor looks at Iffy. "You have a spell for digging?"



"Come again, Stubby?" says Iffy to Baelor with a wink and a grin.  "Perhaps you could be a little more specific about what you wish said spell to do, exactly?"

OOC:  Rhun, what color is "peru"?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2009)

The wizard makes no comment, but his head is downcast knowing he has no spell that would move enough earth to do the digging required.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Vernon asks the centaur a question at the end of her re-telling, "how big is this baby dinosaur? and I am guessing you know where it is buried? perhaps how deep in the ground as well.




*"I'm not sure where it is located, just that it's around the front of the fort somewhere, I'm sure you can find it if you look though. You have the look of a capable group. Can't be too sure how deep it is either"* she replies, somewhat dejectedly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2009)

"Hmm, can you imagine the response of the 'prince' when we ask for ten men with picks and shovels?

Do you think your son would be open for any discussion reguarding the release of my brother and the rest of the prisoners with some sort of release of the peoples at the fort?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 19, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Yes, I second Vernon's inquiry!  This would seem to be a good show of faith on his part...."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Come again, Stubby?" says Iffy to Baelor with a wink and a grin.  "Perhaps you could be a little more specific about what you wish said spell to do, exactly?"




"You'll think stubby, when I chop your feet off," says the bad tempered dwarf. "And I think I was pretty specific. If you are wanting to dig up a lizard-body, it might be helpful if you had a spell for digging."



Leif said:


> OOC:  Rhun, what color is "peru"?




*OOC: It's the brownish color that you keep seeing for Baelor's speech.*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2009)

*OOC:*






Leif said:


> "Yes, I second Vernon's inquiry!  This would seem to be a good show of faith on his part...."





^placed for comparison^



Rhun said:


> *OOC: It's the brownish color that you keep seeing for Baelor's speech.*




which is about one shade lighter then dark orange.


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*



Rhun said:


> "You'll think stubby, when I chop your feet off," says the bad tempered dwarf. "And I think I was pretty specific. If you are wanting to dig up a lizard-body, it might be helpful if you had a spell for digging."



"Helpful, yes, perhaps.  Alas, I know no such spell.  I thought you Dwarves were supposed to be whiz-bang miners, anyway?"

OOC:  Thanks for the comparison, DeWar, but the two colors were already next to each other in Rhun's last message.   And this one, btw....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I know. I just want all to realize that I knew what post was at what color, that I was not cluless, but just the errorist. 







[aside] yikes i need to hurry and finsh! that lightining is getting close! [/aside]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Helpful, yes, perhaps.  Alas, I know no such spell.  I thought you Dwarves were supposed to be whiz-bang miners, anyway?"





"Grand miners certainly; not ditchdiggers. We dwarves only dig holes to pull gleaming metal and glistening jewels from the earth," says Baelor. A hint of a smile crosses his face as he adds, "Or to drop out enemies into."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2009)

"reguardless, we need to find the dead creature, and make a peaceable arrangement between the two sides, otherwise our jobs here will be near overwhelming."


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*



Rhun said:


> "Grand miners certainly; not ditchdiggers. We dwarves only dig holes to pull gleaming metal and glistening jewels from the earth," says Baelor. A hint of a smile crosses his face as he adds, "Or to drop out enemies into."



"Gravediggers, eh?  That's very much along the lines of what we need here.  Get to it, oh Master Gravedigger!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2009)

*sigh*

"lets drop the the need for a hole right now and concentrate on how to resolve the conflict."
Addressing the centaur he says, "We saw elves caged at the fort. Mi' Lady, do you know why they would be imprisoned ther?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Gravediggers, eh?  That's very much along the lines of what we need here.  Get to it, oh Master Gravedigger!"




"I'll be burying you in that hole, stubby," growls the dwarf. Then he turns his attention back to the conversation between Vernon and the centaur.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard ignores his companions' banter and concentrates on the centaur. He keeps his own council, but clearly he is interested in the discussion.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *sigh*
> 
> "lets drop the the need for a hole right now and concentrate on how to resolve the conflict."
> Addressing the centaur he says, "We saw elves caged at the fort. Mi' Lady, do you know why they would be imprisoned ther?"




*"Probably as slaves, those humans laughed as they rounded up our people."* she replies.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

"Bah, this dispute is easy to solve," growls the dwarf. "We dig up junior, and stop the thunder-lizard from attacking the fort, and then we demand the prince release the slaves. If he doesn't like that, he can talk to my axe!"


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*



Rhun said:


> "Bah, this dispute is easy to solve," growls the dwarf. "We dig up junior, and stop the thunder-lizard from attacking the fort, and then we demand the prince release the slaves. If he doesn't like that, he can talk to my axe!"



"Hmmm, direct and to the point, yes, but not long on diplomacy.  Still, there is much merit in your plan, Oh Crusty One!  The only part I don't like is the 'demanding' thing.  Perhaps we could sneak in and release the captives surreptitiously?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2009)

I actually find sneaking in more to my likeing to be honest, if these persons are being enslaved. However, the prince will only just round up more and may punish them for the releas of the others.

No, I am afraid we are going to have to somhow relieve the prince of his duties.

Hmmmmmm ...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2009)

The dwarf shrugs. "Either way. I can sneak in, or I can bury my axe in his skull."


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Yes, quite.  You are as subtle as ever.  For a Dwarf..."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

"As subtle as a punch in the face," says Baelor, a sly smile on his lips.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2009)

_I like this crew. It seems we're getting to know one another, settling in. Possibly we can even pull this off . . ._


----------



## renau1g (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
So, what's the plan?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

*OOC: Nobody seems to like Baelor's plans. So I was hoping one of the others might come up with an idea, instead of completely bog the game down. *


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2009)

"Sounds like we're ready to go dig up a little lizard and leave it for mommy to find somewhere pretty far away. Then I'm thinking we've got a bit of business with the self styled 'prince,' or whatever title he's given himself."


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy is crushed that no one remembers his suggestion!  Reprinted here for your edification:



Leif said:


> "Hmmm, direct and to the point, yes, but not long on diplomacy.  Still, there is much merit in your plan, Oh Crusty One!  The only part I don't like is the 'demanding' thing.  Perhaps we could sneak in and release the captives surreptitiously?"




Or what Mourn said works, too....


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

"First things first. Let's go and dig up junior."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2009)

"Lead the way! Do we know where it's buried, exactly?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2009)

"do we have a way to dig it up"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

"I thought he horse-wench was going to show us where it is, and then we'd use Iffy as a shovel. His mouth is certainly big enough to scoop out huge loads of dirt with!" The dwarf chuckles loudly at his own joke, and winks at the gnome with his good eye.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy's eyes get as big as dinner plates, and then he looks as if he's going to cry.  When he sees Baelor's wink, he wipes his nose, sniffles a bit, and says, "Wellllllll, ok, as long as I can help _some_how."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2009)

*OOC:*


 how can you tell if a one eyed person is winking or blinking?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2009)

*Rych*

"We might as well be about it. If we have to dig this beast up the sooner the better. If it stays in the ground too long momma may not be able to recognize it any more."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2009)

Vernon looks to the centaur, "does your village have any shovels, per-chance?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Yeah, HUMAN-sized shovels, that is.  I can always supervise and direct the excavation."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2009)

"and one gnome sized coffin, er, shovel too.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

While the others talk, Baelor finds a nice rock to sit on while he waits for the others. The dwarf wasn't so much for words, but action...action was the thing!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 2, 2009)

*"I'm afraid I have no digging tools. Perhaps one of your shields could be used?"* she offers. *"As I mentioned before I am unsure exactly the spot is, but you all probably have pretty good eyes and can find it"* the centaur adds. 

Maighan had been quiet through this whole exchange, saying queitly *"I will stay here with the centaur and try to work out some way we can work together"*


----------



## renau1g (Nov 10, 2009)

[sblock=bump]
Well, it's been a bit over a week since the last post. So options are:

1) Go back to the Fort and dig up the corpse, centaurs suggestion
2) Go back to the Fort, Baelor sneak in and take care of Henri
3) Push on in the jungle, ignoring the centaur and following the tracks
4) Go back to Baldur's Gate
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

*OOC: Baelor is for Option 1, and then once that is completed, Option 2*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2009)

OOC: Mourn seconds Baelor.


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

The always agreeable Iffy says, "I add my vote to that of my esteemed companions, Baelor and Mourn!"  (The little Gnome is thinking that he'd better butter up Baelor as much as possible for awhile!)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2009)

*OOC: Baelor just has a bad attitude. That's part of why he is called "Badaxe!"*


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2009)

OOC:  OK, so Baelor just has a bad attitude, and Iffy's just a suck-up (or something like that....)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2009)

Vernon would recommend to agree to the line up of events, but we still need to find a way to dig, i think.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

*Rych*

"Let's go find the grave then, no use standing around here feeding the bugs."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

Baelor nods at the others, and begins to lead the group back toward the Fort, hoping to find the grave that the horse-wench had told them about.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy dutifully falls in behind Baelor, keeping a careful eye peeled for any unexpected dangers along their route.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

"Come on, you bunch," calls Baelor, stopping and turning to look back at the rest of the group. He waves his hand, motioning everyone forward. Everyone beside Iffy, that is, who seems to be right on the dwarf's tail.


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Yeah, you heard the Dwarf-Man!  Get the lead out you lot!"  Iffy grins and winks at Baelor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2009)

Mourn dutifully falls in line, beginning the trudge back to the fort.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard is happy to return to the relatively civilized environs of the fort.


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Sing us a song, Baelor!  One of your rousing Dwarvish rounds to get us all involved, please?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard smiles impishly and sets off with a rousing song more fit for a tavern and a bit off key:

What do you do with a drunken halfling? 
What do you do with a drunken halfling? 
What do you do with a drunken halfling early in the morning? 
Hang him on the wall and throw darts at him! 
Hang him on the wall and throw darts at him! 
Hang him on the wall and throw darts at him early in the morning! 

What do you do with a drunken half orc? 
What do you do with a drunken half orc? 
What do you do with a drunken half orc early in the morning? 
Stuff him in a barrel and throw him over! 
Stuff him in a barrel and throw him over! 
Stuff him in a barrel and throw him over early in the morning! 

What do you do with a drunken dwarf? 
What do you do with a drunken dwarf? 
What do you do with a drunken dwarf early in the morning? 
Braid his beard and dye it pink! 
Braid his beard and dye it pink! 
Braid his beard and dye it pink early in the morning! 

What do you do with a drunken elf? 
What do you do with a drunken elf? 
What do you do with a drunken elf early in the morning? 
Tie him up and trample on him! 
Tie him up and trample on him! 
Tie him up and trample on him early in the morning! 

What do you do with a drunken gnome? 
What do you do with a drunken gnome? 
What do you do with a drunken gnome early in the morning? 
Ball him up and play catch with him! 
Ball him up and play catch with him! 
Ball him up and play catch with him early in the morning!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the delay on this one. I'll update tomorrow. I'm exhausted.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Don't you guys be getting any funny ideas about playing catch with ME!  Please?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

"Nah," says Baelor, smiling. "I'd much rather throw darts at you...and you're more halflingish than gnomish anyway."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 25, 2009)

The group treks back along the path towards the Fort, you arrive back without incident, although you do sense large things moving around the jungle, nothing threatens you. With recent rainfalls it will be somewhat difficult to locate the body.

[sblock=ooc]
DC 20 search checks to locate recently disturbed ground.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2009)

Mourn casts around quickly for possible burial spots large enough to hold a baby dinosaur. "Found it - over here, guys!"

[sblock=OOC]Perception (Search) Check (1d20+19=31)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy just ignores the crass Baelor, for once.  Hearing Mourn's chime, Iffy makes haste to his side.  "Whatcha got, big fella?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2009)

*OOC:*


I'm still with you guys, just a bit temporally taxed


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

"Now, how do we dig it out?" The gruff dwarf scratches his beard and ponders. "I suppose I could use my shield..."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard fills his pipe and considers the spot Mourn has pointed out. He calls upon the same magic he uses to wield his sword to try and move a hunk of jungle floor roughly the size of his sword.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

"Don't you wizardly types know some spells for diggin' dirt?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2009)

"You know, as a guardsman, I never needed a shovel. We would hire a work detail from the prisoners. Maybe we can get some help from the fort? and shovels too?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Great, just great!  Digging!!  Exactly what I had in mind when I came on this so-called 'adventure.' "  Iffy sulks and looks quite out-of-sorts.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 9, 2009)

With Rych's magic moving the earth you see the fairly decomposed corpse of some sort of bizarre animal. It looks similar to a wyvern without wings, but it's smaller than that and appears to be an infant, although the creature is still larger than a gnome.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

The dwarf eyes the corpse and considers. "So now we just drag the body away and the wingless dragon will leave the fort alone?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2009)

"i think we need to present it to the mother of the fallen creature."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

Baelor laughs, and it is not a pleasant sound. "Suicidal, are you? The beast isn't intelligent...it isn't going to thank you for bringing it the body of its young."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2009)

"then we need to find the lady centaur? Either that or we just leave this half rotten corpse for the mother to find."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

"My impression was that the mother was attacking the fort due to the body's close proximately to it,"[ says the dwarf. "Which would mean moving the body further from the fort should stop the attacks. Isn't that what the horse-wench said?" He looks around at the group, waiting for someone to confirm or deny.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2009)

"That was my thought as well, friend." Mourn looks thoughtful for a moment. "We should move it quickly, before the mother comes looking and finds us with the body. At that point, intelligent or not she is likely to attack us."


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"How are we going to move such a big thing?  Eeesh, it's as big as I am!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

*OOC:*


 just how big did you say it was?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Slightly bigger than Iffy
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

[sblock=the size of the problem] if it is iffy size, iffy being a gnome, it weighs all of what: 20 or 30 lbs?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

Baelor takes a rope from his haversack, and sets to tying it around the corpse's legs so that it can be hauled through the jungle. He anchors the rope over one shoulder and pulls the thing a short way, making sure it won't be too difficult. "Ready?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2009)

"You pull, we'll watch."

Mourn takes a position to guard Baelor's flank and focuses his attention on the surrounding jungle.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

"Probably for the best anyway. If I waited around for you lot, we'd be here all day."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

Vernon draws his sword out of it sheath and nods as to his redieness.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

Iffy quietly troops along behind Mourn, Baelor, and Vernon, avoiding stepping on Baelor's burden.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2009)

*Rych*

The wizard, satisfied he's done his part in revealing the corpse falls into line with the others and leaves the tugging to more muscular party members.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2009)

Baelor leans forward and pulls the corpse, barely seeming to notice the weight of the thing. Of course, there was no doubting that the dwarf was solid muscle...and stubborn enough that if he set his mind to it, he probably could have pulled the mother's corpse along as well! "So how far do you figure we've got move this thing?


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Ummm, all the way, I'd say,"  observes the ever-helpful Iffy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2009)

"perhaps we can bury it near the village of centaurs where the won of the lady centaur has been residing?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2009)

"HAR! HAR!" laughs the dwarf at Vernon's words, in his laugh that sounds more like stones grinding against each other than it does the sound of mirth. "That would teach 'em right, I'd say!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"I'd say you chaps are getting a bit ahead of ourselves -- we have to find the thing and kill it before hiding its body will be a problem."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2009)

I was refering to buryieing the corpse ther, not the mother.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2009)

"Aye, we're not looking for the mother...unless you're all up for a fight?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*



Rhun said:


> "Aye, we're not looking for the mother...unless you're all up for a fight?"



"Ummmm, let me think..... hmm, I guess that would have to be a resounding NO!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

"Yes, I make it a point to avoid fighting creatures that single handedly besiege castles whenever possible. I should think we need only take the body out of sight of the fort. Of course that's out of sight for a 20' tall thunderlizard, so it could be a goodly stroll."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2009)

"A few miles then, just to be sure," says the dwarf.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

After about half an hour of trudging along like this, Iffy begins to whine, "Are we there yet?  I'm ti-i-i-ired.  And bor-r-r-ed.  And hun-n-n-ngry."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2009)

Vernon glares at Iffy


----------



## renau1g (Dec 14, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Hey guys, sorry for the delay. I think I need to put this on hold for the moment. I'm kind of struggling with both Pathfinder and 3.x rules now that I've been playing a lot more 4e. It's kind of a pain to run and I'm not enjoying myself, finding it a bit more like work and therefore not fun. Sorry about this. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2009)

*OOC: And another bummer, though not as big of a bummer as your RHoD game. *


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2009)

OOC: Well, shoot. If it's not fun, it sort of defeats the purpose so I understand. I'll miss Mourn, though . . .


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

OOC: Likewise, I'm digging Rych. But I do understand.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2009)

mumble grumble mumble...
Oh, alright. fine.Only because It is not fun for you. Just know this. I has been fun for me.

Harumph

(Just to let you know: I understand. please feel released.)


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2009)

*Gnomiferous "Iffy" P. Quackenbush, Gnome Celestial Sorcerer8*

"Hey, Sourpuss, quit your bloody glaring, haven't you ever seen a hungry Gnome before?" says Iffy to the irascible Vernon.

OOC:  Ryan, I was wondering what would happen to this game after I read your previous posts in other threads.  Major bummer, dude!  I'm thoroughly enamored with Iffy, and I'll miss another opportunity to give DeWar hell on a regular basis, for sure!  Any chance that another of this intrepid band could ascend to DM duties?  I nominate Mowgli!


----------

